# يونان النبى رؤية خاصة asmicheal



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

​*
يونان النبى رؤية خاصة asmicheal
*

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
مجهود صغير غلبان 
لنبى اللة الصريح يونان 
لانة تعجبنى صراحتة ووضوحة 
هذا النبى الجميل 
الذى بخطائة ساعد اخطائنا 
واوضح لنا الطريق من الكرامة 
حتى دعوت الرب فى ضيقى فاستجابنى 


اولا ساجمع هنا اجمل ما اثر فيا 
من خواطر الاخرين 
ثم 
ساتبعها بخواطرى الغلبانة 
لو 
حبيتم تتابعوا 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

غالبا كان الحوت الازرق هو ما ابتلع فية يونان (اعد اللة حوتا عظيما )

لانة اكبر انواع الحيتان 





























الحوت الأزرق Blue whale من أضخم الحيوانات على وجه الأرض حيث يصل طوله إلى 30 متر (100 قدم) ووزنه إلى 140 طن وأكثر.

أضخم أنواع الحيتان على الإطلاق، نوع من الحيتان عديمة الأسنان يعرف باسم (الحوت الأزرق) ويتميز هذا الحوت الأزرق بلون جلده الأزرق المائل إلى الدكنة (أو اللون الرمادي) والمنقط بعدد من النقاط الأفتح قليلاً في اللون، وهو صاحب أضخم جثة لكائن حي عَمَرَ الأرض في القديم والحديث وأعلى نبرة صوت لكائن حي، ويصدر عن هذه النوعية من الحيتان أصوات عميقة ومدوية ذات ذبذبات منخفضة تنتشر إلى مسافات بعيدة في الوسط المائي مما يمكنها من الاتصال ببعضها بعضاً عبر مئات الأميال. يتراوح طول الحوت الأزرق البالغ بين 20 متراً، و33 متراً، أما وزنه فبين 90 طناً و180 طناً، ورأس هذا الحوت وحده ربع طول جسده، وجسمه الطويل يستدق في إتجاه الذنب وهذا الحوت العملاق يتميز بالهدوء الشديد، وبالحياء والخجل.







سرعته وأنثاه
وهو يسبح على سطح مياه البحار والمحيطات بسرعة تتراوح بين 20 كم/س و50 كم/س ويعيش في مجموعات صغيرة أو كبيرة ويتراوح عمر الفرد من أفراده بين 30 و80 سنة. وأنثى الحوت الأزرق أكبر حجماً من الذكر، مما يعينها على حمل ورعاية صغارها. تبدأ الإناث من الحمل من سن 5الى10 وتضع مولوداً واحداً كل 2الى3 سنوات، بعد فترة حمل تطول من 10 إلى 12 شهراً.


[عدل] مولوده
ومولود الحوت الأزرق يرضع من أمه أكثر من خمسين جالونا من اللبن في اليوم الواحد، ويزداد وزنه بمعدل عشرة أرطال في الساعة أي أكثر من 200 رطل في اليوم وذلك في أسابيعه الأولى وعند مولده يصل طول (طفل) الحوت الأزرق إلى سبعة أمتار.. ووزنه إلى طنين وبعد سنة من العمر يصل طوله إلى 18 متراً، وتواصل الأم إرضاع صغيرها ما بين 7-8 شهور وبحد أقصى لعام واحد ثم يفطم.


[عدل] الصيد الجائر
من المؤسف أن شركات صيد الأسماك جارت على الحوت الأزرق طوال النصف الأول من القرن العشرين حتى كادت تفنيه، ويمثل صيده 90% من صناعة صيد الحيتان حتى وصل مجموع ما تم صيده في فصل واحد من فصول الصيد في عام 1931ميلادي أكثر من ثلاثين ألفاً من الحيتان الزرقاء فقط ونتيجة لذلك أخذت أعدادها في التناقص المستمر في مختلف البحار والمحيطات حتى أوشك هذا النوع العملاق على الانقراض.. وليس أدل على ذلك من أن الأعداد المتوقعة اليوم من هذا الحيوان العملاق لا تكاد تتعدى الأحد عشر ألفاً من أصل يزيد على المائتي ألف وذلك بفعل كل من الصيد الجائر والتلوث البيئي. --41.232.193.105 17:14، 8 أكتوبر 2008 ننبتبا(UTC)


[عدل] جسده
ويعرف هذا النوع من الحيتان *بأنه عديم الأسنان، *وعوضاً عنها زوده الله تعالى بعدد من الألواح القرنية التي تتكون من مادة تعرف باسم الكيراتين، ويتراوح عددها بين الثلاثمائة والأربعمائة لوح تعرف باسم (البالينات) وتتدلى من جانبي الفك العلوي، ويخرج من كل واحدة من تلك الألواح شعيرات دقيقة في نهاياتها الداخلية باتجاه اللسان، وهذه الألواح يبلغ طول الواحد منها أكثر من المتر ويتناقص إلى حوالي نصف المتر في اتجاه مقدمة الفم، ويتسع فم الحوت الأزرق ليحتوي 200 طن من الماء في الرشفة الواحدة. ويتميز جسم الحوت بنحو 50-70 طية تمتد من بداية الفك السفلي إلى منتصف أسفل الجسم (السُرة) لتساعد على الانتفاخ عند أخذ هذا الكم الهائل من مياه البحار والمحيطات، وما بها من مختلف صور الحياة الهائمة (الطافية) والسابحة، وفي مقدمتها صغار القشريات الشبيهة بالجمبري والتي تعرف باسم (كريل) وعند إغلاق الحوت الأزرق فمه فإن الماء يطرد من خلال ألواح البالينات التي تمسك بما كان فيها من كائنات حية في جهة اللسان من أجل ابتلاعه، ويخرج الماء الصافي من جانبي الفم لأن فمه عريض جداً ومسطح على هيئة حرف (u) وبداخله حافة وحيدة عند مقدمة الفم، وبذلك يمكن للفرد البالغ من الحيتان الزرقاء أن يأكل ما بين 46 أطنان من أحياء البحر الطافية في اليوم الواحد والتي يبلغ عددها في المتوسط أربعين مليوناً من الكائنات الحية.





ُُُُُُُالحوت الأزرق أكبر من الديناصور الوهميه يعتبر الحوت الأزرق أكبر الكائنات التي ظهرت على وجه الأرض إنه أكبر من الديناصور القصص المختلقه . يبلغ طول انثى الحوت الأزرق أكثر من30 مترا ويصل وزنها إلى 150 طنا . تتغذى هذه المخلوقات بصفة أساسية على الأسماك الصغيرة يقوم الحوت بملء فمه بكمية ضخمة من الماء ثم يغلق فمه على هذه الكمية و يبدأ في استخدام لسانه للضغط على الماء ليمر من خلال أسنانه التي يتعلق بهاغ الطعام بينما يمر تيار الماء






طبعا منقووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

الحوت الازرق 


غالبا كان الحوت الازرق هو ما ابتلع فية يونان (اعد اللة حوتا عظيما )

لانة اكبر انواع الحيتان


من أضخم الحيوانات التي خلقها الله 
يصل وزنه نحو 130ألف كيلوجرام أي مايعادل وزن 30 فيل تقريبا. وطوله يصل نحو 30 متر تقريبا.ويزن لسانه وزن فيل تقريبا. ورأسه يبلغ نحو ثلث طول جسمه.








وهو حيوان بحرى لكنة من الثدييات التي تتغذى صغارها على لبن الأم و* يتنفس الأكسجين الموجود في الهواء مثل الحيوانات الأرضية. عن طريق فتحتين في أعلى رأسه تسمي فتحتي التنفس فتحدث نافورة عالية في الهواء ترتفع إلى 4أو6 أمتار ثم يملأ رئتيه بالهواء النقي من جديد ويغطس تحت الماء مرة أخرى...وهكذا.*ويصدر عن هذه النوعية من الحيتان أصوات عميقة ومدوية ذات ذبذبات منخفضة تنتشر إلى مسافات بعيدة في الوسط المائي مما يمكنها من الاتصال ببعضها بعضاً عبر مئات الأميال. وهذا الحوت العملاق يتميز بالهدوء الشديد، وبالحياء









الحوت الأزرق يسبح على سطح مياه البحار والمحيطات بسرعة تتراوح بين 20 كم/س و50 كم/س ويعيش في
مجموعات صغيرة أو كبيرة ويتراوح عمر الفرد من أفراده بين 30 و80 سنة.







يصل طول (طفل) الحوت الأزرق إلى سبعة أمتار.. ووزنه إلى طنين وبعد سنة من العمر يصل طوله إلى 18 متراً، وتواصل الأم إرضاع صغيرها ما بين 7-8 شهور وبحد أقصى لعام واحد ثم يفطم !.
و يعتبر الحوت الأزرق من أنواع الحيتان المهدده بالانقراض لذا يمنع القانون الدولي صيده. يغطي جسمه طبقة سمكية من الدهن تجعله يطفو بسهولة فوق الماء وتحفظ درجة حرارته فلايشعر بالبرد.


وهو حيوان ضعيف الرؤية وحاسة الشم عنده معدومة ولكن له حاسة سمع قوية جدا جدا... يعتمد عليها في معرفة أماكن طعامه وتحديد اتجاه سيره.
والحوت الأزرق يتغذى على الحيوانات القشرية الصغيرة التي تنتشر بكثرة في البحر ولا يأكل الحيوانات والأسماك الأخرى* لأنه من أنواع الحيتان عديمة الأسنان *وعوضاً عنها زوده الله تعالى بعدد من الألواح القرنية التي يتراوح عددها بين الثلاثمائة والأربعمائة لوح تعرف باسم (البالينات) وتتدلى من جانبي الفك العلوي ولأن فمه عريض جداً ومسطح يمكن للفرد البالغ من الحيتان الزرقاء أن يأكل ما بين 46 أطنان من أحياء البحر الطافية في اليوم الواحد والتي يبلغ عددها في المتوسط أربعين مليوناً من الكائنات الحية.


كما أن بلعومه ضيق أما أبناء عمومته من الحيتان الأخرى التي لها أسنان مثل: الحوت السفاح، والحوت العنبر، والدلفين فإنها تتغذى على الحيوانات والأسماك والطيور البحرية المختلفة.





طبعا منقوووووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

ذهبى الفم بابا شنودة 


تاملات رائعة لبابا شنودة عن سفر يونان 

1

مقـــدمة 

إن سفر يونان النبى مملوء بالتأملات الروحية الجميلة ، نعرض لهذا السفر من الناحية الروحية البحتة وليس من جهة الجدل اللاهوتى . 

سبيلنا هو الأستفادة وليس النقاش . نريد أن نأخذ من هذا السفر الجميل دروسا نافعة لحياتنا . نستفيد من عمل الله ، ومن فضائل الناس ، ومن أخطائهم . 

وما أجمل ما فعلته الكنيسة إذ اختارت هذا السفر ليكون مقدمة للصوم الكبير ، يسبقه بأسبوعين ، بقصة جميلة للتوبة ، وللصوم حتى نستقبل أيام الأربعين المقدسة بقلب نقى ملتصق بالرب . 

والعجيب أن كثيرين من الذين يدرسون سفر يونان ، يركزون على أهل نينوى وصومهم وينسون ركاب السفينة ، وينسون يونان النبى ومشكلته . فماذا كانت مشكلة يونان ؟ 

مشكلة يونـــان 

أن الله فى سفر يونان النبى ، يريد أن يعرفنا حقيقة هامة هى أن الأنبياء ليسوا من طبيعة أخرى غير طبيعتنا ، بل هم أشخاص " تحت الآلام مثلنا " يع 5 : 17 . 

لهم ضعفاتهم ولهم نقائهم وعيوبهم ، ومن الممكن أن يسقطوا كما نسقط . كل ما فى الأمر أن نعمة الله عملت فيهم ، وأعطتهم قوة ليست هى قوتهم وإنما هى قوة الروح القدس العامل فى ضعفهم ، لكى يكون فضل القوة لله وليس لنا كما يقول الرسول ( 2 كو 4 : 7 ) 



وقد كان يونان النبى من " ضعفاء العالم " الذين اختارهم الرب ليخزى بهم الأقوياء ( 1 كو 1 : 27 ) . كانت له عيوبه ، وكانت له فضائله . وقد اختاره الرب على الرغم من عيوبه ، وعمل به ، وعمل فيه ، وعمل معه وأقامه نبيا قديسا عظيما لا نستحق التراب الذى يدوسه بقدميه . لكى يرينا بهذا أيضا أنه يمكن أن يعمل معنا ويستخدم ضعفنا ، كما عمل مع يونان من قبل .. 



+ سقطات فى هروب يونان : 

سنرى بعضا من ضعف يونان فى موقفه من دعوة الرب ، يقول الكتاب :

" وصار قول الرب إلى يونان بن أمتاى قائلا : قم أذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ، وناد عليها ، لأنه قد صعد شرهم أمامى . فقام يونان ليخرج إلى ترشيش من وجه الرب . فنزل إلى يافا ، فوجد سفينة ذاهبة إلى ترشيش ، فدفع أجرتها ، ونزل فيها ليذهب معهم إلى ترشيش من وجه الرب " 

وهنا نرى يونان النبى وقد سقط فى عدة أخطاء ، 

وكانت السقطة الأولى له هى المخالفة والعصيان . 

+ لم يستطع أن يطيع الرب فى هذا الأمر ، وهو النبى الذى ليس له عمل سوى أن يدعو الناس إلى طاعة الرب . عندما نقع فى المخالفة ، يجدر بنا أن نشفق على المخالفين . واضعين أمامنا قول الرسول : 

" اذكروا المقيدين كأنكم مقيدون أيضا مثلهم ... " ( عب 13 : 3 ) .

+ على أن سقطة المخالفة التى وقع فيها يونان ، كانت تخفى وراءها سقطة أخرى أصعب وأشد هى الكبرياء ممثلة فى الأعتزاز بكلمته ، وترفعه عن أن يقول كلمة وتسقط إلى الأرض ولا تنفذ ... 

كان اعتزازه بكلمته هو السبب الذى دفعه إلى العصيان ، وحقا أن خطية يمكن أن تقود إلى خطية أخرى ، فى سلسلة متلاحمة الحلقات . 

كان يونان يعلم أن الله رحيم ورؤوف ، وأنه لا بد سيعفو عن هذه المدينة إذا تابت . وهنا سبب المشكلة ! 

- وماذا يضيرك يا يونان فى أن يكون الله رحيما ويعفو ؟ 

- يضيرنى الشىء الكثير : سأقول للناس كلمة ، وكلمتى ستنزل إلى الأرض 

+ إلى هذا الحد كان يونان متمركزا حول ذاته ! 

لم يستطع أن ينكر ذاته فى سبيل خلاص الناس . كانت هيبته وكرامته وكلمته ، أهم عنده من خلاص مدينة بأكملها ..! 

كان لا مانع عنده من أن يشتغل مع الرب ، على شرط أن يحافظ له الرب على كرامته وعلى هيبة كلمته .. من أجل هذا هرب من وجه الرب ، ولم يقبل القيام بتلك المهمة التى تهز كبرياءه ... 

وكان صريحا مع الرب فى كشف داخليته له إذ قال له فيما بعد عندما عاتبه :

" آه يا رب ، أليس هذه كلامى إذ كنت بعد فى أرضى ، لذلك بادرت إلى الهرب إلى ترشيش ، لأنى علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم بطىء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر " ( 4 : 2 ) . 

+ وكان هرب يونان من وجه الرب يحمل فى ثناياه خطية أخرى هى الجهل وعدم الإيمان 

هذا الذى يهرب من الرب ، إلى أين يهرب ، والرب موجود فى كل مكان ؟! 

صدق داود النبى حينما قال للرب : " أين أذهب من روحك ؟ ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟ ... ( مز 139 : 7 – 10 ) . 

أما يونان فكان مثل جده آدم الذى ظن أن يختفى من وجه الرب وراء الشجر ... 

حقا إن الخطية تطفىء فى الإنسان نور المعرفة ، وتنسيه حتى البديهيات ! 

وجد يونان فى يافا سفينة ذاهبة إلى ترشيش ، فدفع أجرتها ، ونزل فيها .. 

والعجيب أن الخطيئة كلفته مالا وجهدا . دفع أجرة للسفينة ليكمل خطيته .. 

أما النعمة فننالها مجانا .. 

عندما دفع يونان أجرةالسفينة خسر خسارة مزدوجة : خسر ماله ، وخسر أيضا طاعته ونقاوته .. 

العجيب أن الله استخدم عصيان يونان للخير . حقا إن الله يمكنه أن يستخدم كل شىء لمجد اسمه ..


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

2


اللــه يستخدم الكل 

لقد عصى يونان أمر الرب ، وهرب راكبا السفينة ، ولكن الله الذى " يخرج من ىلآكل أكلا ومن الجافى حلاوة " ( قض 14 : 14 ) ، الله الذى يستطيع أن يحول الشر إلى خير استطاع أيضا أن يستفيد من عصيان يونان ... 

إن كان بسبب طاعة يونان سيخلص أهل نينوى ، فإنه بعصيان يونان يمكن أن يخلص أهل السفينة !!



وكأن الله يقول له : هل تظن يا يونان أنك قد هربت منى ؟ كلا . أنا سأرسلك إلى ركاب السفينة ، ليس كنبى ، ولا كمبشر ، ولا كصوت صارخ يدعو الناس إلى التوبة ، وإنما كمذنب وخاطىء وسبب إشكال وتعب للآخرين ، وبهذه الصورة سأخلصهم بواسطتك . 

هل ركبت البحر فى هروبك يا يونان ؟ إذن فقد دخلت فى دائرة مشيئتى أيضا . لأننى أملك البحر كما أملك البر ، كلاهما من صنع يدى . وأمواج البحر ومياهه وحيتانه تطيعنى أكثر منك كما سترى . 



طاعة غير العاقلين 

لقد أخجل الرب يونان النبى بطاعة أهل نينوى ، وببر أهل السفينة وإيمانهم ، وأيضا بطاعة الجمادات والمخلوقات غير العاقلة . ومن الجميل أننا نرى كل هؤلاء فى ارساليات إلهية وفى مهمات رسمية أدوها على أكمل وجه وأفضله . فما هى هذه الكائنات غير العاقلة التى كانت عناصر نافعة فى إتمام المشيئة الإلهية ؟ 

+ " فأرسل الرب ريحا شديدة إلى البحر ، فحدث نوء عظيم فى البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر " ( 1 : 4 ) . 

لقد أدت الريح واجبها ، وكانت رسولا من الرب ، قادت الناس إلى الصلاة ، فصرخ كل واحد إلى إلهه . 

+ وكما أدت هذه الريح الشديدة مهمتها فى أول القصة كذلك أدت مهمة أخرى فى آخر القصة ، إذ يقول الكتاب : " وحدث عند طلوع الشمس أن الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة ، فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فذبل فطلب لنفسه الموت .. " ( 4 : 8 ) . 

+ وكما استخدم الله الريح ، استخدم الحوت أيضا لتنفيذ مشيئته : وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب أول :ا " وأما الرب فأعد حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان ، فكان يونان فى جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " ( 1 : 17 ) . 

ثم يعود فيقول " وأمر الرب الحوت ، فقذف يونان إلى البر " ( 2 : 10 ) . وهكذا كان الحوت ينفذ أوامر إلهية تصدر إليه ، وينفذها بدقة وحرص حسب مشيئة الرب . 

+ وكما استخدم الله الريح والحوت ، استخدم الشمس والدودة واليقطينة . 

ويقول الكتاب : " فأعد الرب الإله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان ... " ( 4 : 6 ) . 

ويقول : " ثم أعد الله دودة عند طلوع الفجر فى الغد ، فضربت اليقطينة فيبست " ( 4 : 7 ) 

وأيضا : " الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان " ( 4 : 8 ) . 

فى سفر يونان كانت كل هذه الكائنات مطيعة للرب ، الوحيد الذى لم يكن مطيعا هو الإنسان العاقل ، يونان ..... الذى منحه الله حرية ارادة يمكنه بها أن يخالفه ! . 

هكذا الإنسان ، أما باقى الكائنات فلا تعرف غير الطاعة . على أنه لم يكن كل إنسان غير مطيع فى سفر يونان ، بل كل الناس أطاعوا ، ما عدا يونان ؛ النبــى !! 

على أن يونان لم يهرب من المهمة اشفاقا على نينوى ، من الهلاك ، بل على العكس هرب خوفا من أن تبقى المدينة ولا تهلك ... 

لم يتشفع فيها كإبراهيم عندما تشفع فى سدوم . بل أنه حزن واغتاظ واغتم غما شديدا ، ورأى أن الموت هو أفضل لنفسه من الحياة ، كل ذلك لأن الله لم يتمم انذاره ويهلك المدينة 



أراد الله للبحر أن يهيج فهاج ، وأراد له أن يهدأ بعد القاء يونان فيه فهدأ ... ما أعجب الطبيعة المطيعة التى لا تعصى لله أمرا ، كالإنسان . 

+ وكما أمر الحوت الضخم الكبير لكى ينفذ جزءا من الخطة الإلهية ، كذلك أمر الدودة البسيطة أمرها أن تضرب اليقطينة فيبست ... مأ أعجب هذا أن نرى حتى الدودة تكون جزءا من العمل الإلهى المقدس الكامل ... حقا ما أجمل قول الكتاب : " انظروا لا تحتقروا أحد هؤلاء الصغار " متى 18 : 10 . 

ليتنا نأخذ درسا من كل هؤلاء وندرك نحن أيضا عمق عبارة " لتكن مشيئتك " فى حياتنا وحياة الناس . هذه العبارة التى فشل يونان فى ممارستها ، ولم يستطع أن يصل إليها إلا بعد تجارب كثيرة وصراع مع الله ، وعقوبات ، واقناعات ... أخيرا استطاع الله أن يقنعه بخيرية المشيئة الإلهية ، مهما كانت مخالفة لمشيئته الذاتية . 

+ + + 

بحارة أمميــــون 

كانوا أفضل من النبى 

ما أعجب أهل هذه السفينة التى ركبها يونان .. حقا كانوا أممين ، ومع ذلك كانت لهم فضائل عجيبة فاقوا بها النبى العظيم . وفيهم تحقق قول الرب " ولى خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ، ينبغى أن آتى بتلك أيضا فتسمع صوتى . وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد " ( يو 10 : 16 ) . 

يذكرنى أهل هذه السفينة بكرنيليوس قائد المائة ، الذى كان فى مظهره رجلا أمميا بعيدا عن رعوية الله ، ولكنه كان فى حقيقته رجلا تقيا خائفا الله هو وجميع بيته . 

لعله تدبير الهي أن ينزل يونان فى هذه السفينة بالذات ، من أجله ومن أجل هذه السفينة .. لم يشأ الله أن يمضى إلى كورة بعيدة .


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

3


فضائل أهل السفينة 

+ أول صفة جميلة فى بحارة هذه السفينة أنهم كانوا رجال صلاة . 

يقول الكتاب : " فخاف الملاحون ، وصرخوا كل واحد إلى إلهه ، وطرحوا الأمتعة التى فى السفينة إلى البحر ليخففوا عنهم " ( 1 : 5 ) . 

نلاحظ هنا أنهم لجأوا إلى الله قبل تنفيذهم ما تتطلبه الحكمة البشرية لإنقاذ الموقف . لوا أولا ثم ألقوا الأمتعة ليخففوا عن السفينة ,.... 

كان كل بحارة السفينة وركابها يصلون ، والوحيد الذى لم يكن يصلى فى ذلك الوقت هو نبى الله يونان !! 

وحتى بعد أن أيقظوه ، لم يقل الكتاب أنه قام وصلى ! 

إنه موقف مخجل حقا .. 

عجيب حقا هو الرب إذ يبكت أحد أنبيائه برجل أممى : " مالك نائما " .. ما هذا الكسل والتراخى واللامبالاه ؟! ألا تقوم وتصلى كباقى الناس ؟ 

" قم أصرخ إلى إلهك ، عسى أن يفتكر الإله فينا فلا نهلك " ... 

كيف خالف الله ، وكسر وصيته وهرب منه ، واستطاع أن ينام نوما ثقيلا ؟! لا بد أن ضميره كان قد نام أيضا ، نوما ثقيلا ، مثله ... 



+ صفة جميلة ثانية نجدها فى أهل السفينة أنهم كانوا يبحثون عن الله . 

لم يقولوا ليونان فى تعصب لديانتهم " قم اصرخ إلى إلهنا " . وإنما قالوا له " قم أصرخ إلى إلهك ، عسى أن يفتكر الإله فينا فلا نهلك " .. وهذا يدل على أنهم كانوا يبحثون عن الله .. 

+ صفة جميلة ثالثة وهى أنهم كانوا رجال بساطة وإيمان .. لم يكتفوا بالصلاة ، وإنما أيضا ألقوا قرعة ... 

فى تقواهم كانوا يشمئزون من بشاعة الخطية ويشعرون أنها سبب البلايا التى تحيق بالإنسان .. 



+ كانوا أيضا أشخاصا عادلين لا يحكمون على أحد بسرعة ، بل إتصفوا بطول الأناة وبالفحص وإرضاء الضمير .. 

أما يونان فاعترف لهم وقال : " أنا عبرانى ، وأنا خائف من الرب إله السماء الذى صنع البحر والبر ، وبمجرد سماعهم ذلك الكلام خافوا خوفا عظيما .. 

هل إلهك يا يونان هو إله البحر والبر ؟ نحن الآن فى البحر ، إذن فنحن فى يد إلهك أنت ... ونحن نريد الوصول إلى البر .. وإلهك هو إله البر أيضا ، كما هو إله البحر ، إذن فنحن فى يديه . 

لذلك خافوا ووبخوه قائلين : " لماذا فعلت هذا ؟! "

وللمرة الثانية يتبكت النبى العظيم من الأمميين . 

+ وكما كان ركاب السفينة عادلين ، كانوا أيضا فى منتهى الرحمة والشفقة : 

كانوا يوقنون أنه مذنب ويستحق الموت ، ومع ذلك لم يكن سهلا على هؤلاء القوم الرحماء ، أن يميتوا إنسانا حتى لو كان هو السبب فى ضياع متاعهم وأملاكهم وتهديد حياتهم بالخطر .. 

قال لهم يونان : " خذونى واطرحونى فى البحر ، فيسكن البحر عنكم ، لأنى عالم أنه بسببى هذا النوء العظيك عليكم " ... 

لقد بذلوا كل جهدهم لإنقاذ الرجل الخاطىء من الموت ، ولكن دون جدوى . كانت مشيئة الرب أن يلقى يونان فى البحر .. وهكذا أسقط فىأيديهم ، ولكن لكى يريحوا ضمائرهم ، صرخوا إلى الرب وقالوا " آه يارب ، لا نهلك من أجل نفس هذا الرجل . ولا تجعل علينا دما بريئا ، لأنك أنت يارب فعلت كما شئت " 

وإذ تحققوا أن هذه هى مشيئة الله ، وأنهم لا يستطيعون أن يقفوا ضد مشيئته ، " أخذوا يونان وطرحوه فى البحر ، فوقف البحر عن هيجانه " .... 

+ من كل ما سبق يتضح أن هؤلاء البحارة كان لهم ضمير حساس نقى ، وأنهم أرادوا بكل حرص أن يقفوا أمام ضميرهم بلا لوم . 

+ كانت لهؤلاء الناس قلوب مستعدة لعمل الله فيها : كانوا يتلمسون إرادة الله لتنفيذها . ولما وقف هيجان البحر بإلقاء يونان فيه ، تأكدوا من وجود الله فى الأمر ، فآمنوا بالرب ، وذبحوا له ذبيحة ، ونذروا له نذورا .. وفى إيمانهم بالرب لم يؤمنوا فقط أنه هو الرب ، وإنما بتقديمهم للذبيحة أعلنوا أيضا إيمانهم بالدم والكفارة .. 

وهكذا كسب الله المعركة الأولى ، وتمم خلاص أهل السفينة بعصيان يونان بقيت فى خطة الله للخلاص مسألتان هامتان أخريان : وهما خلاص أهل نينوى ، وخلاص يونان .

+ + + 

يونان فى بطن الحوت 

أُلقى يونان فى البحر ، ولكنه لم يلق للموت .. كانت الإرادة الإلهية ما تزال ممسكة به ، والله ما يزال عند خطته أن يرسل يونان إلى مدينة نينوى لإنقاذها ... 

+ وهل ما يزال هذا الإنسان يارب يصلح لهذه الخدمة الكبيرة بعد كل ما صدر منه ؟ 

- نعم ، إن يونان هذا هو ابنى وحبيبى ، ونبيى أيضا ، وسأرسله إلى نينوى . إن كان قد أخطأ فإنى سأصلحه ، وأجعله صالحا للخدمة ، وأنقذ نفسه ، وأنقذ المدينة به .. هذا الحجر غير المصقول سأتعهده بالنحت ، حتى أجعله صالحا للبناء ... 

حقا إن الله عجيب فى طول أناته . لا يغضب ولا يتخلى بسرعة عن خدامه الذين يخطئون 

عندما ألقى يونان فىالبحر ، تلقفته الأيدى الإلهية ، وحملته فى رفق لكى لا يهلك ، ولكى لا يغرق ، أخذه الله ووضعه فى جوف حوت ، ليحفظه آمنا هناك ... 

كان الله قد " أعد حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان " ( 1 : 17 ) . لم يعده للإهلاك ، وإنما للحفظ .. لم يكن الحوت عقوبة وإنما كان صونا . كان يونان فى بطن الحوت أكثر امنا وراحة مما لو ظل فى البحر ، يكافح الأمواج ، ويكافح البحر ، ويكافح التعب والبرد والريح .. 

كان هذا الحوت مرسلا من الله ، لينقذ الإرادة الإلهية التى كلف بها . 

لم يكن له سلطان أن يأكله أو يفرز عليه عصارات ويحلله ويمتصه . كلا ، بل ابتلعه ليدخله إلى أحضانه الداخلية ، ويحفظه حتى يصل إلى قرب هدفه . كان وسيلة مواصلات مجانية يصل بها يونان إلى أقرب مكان من محطة النزول . 

كأن يونان كان فى غواصة حصينة تمخر به البحر وهو فى جوفها تحت الماء .. 

كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام سليما لا يقوى عليه الحوت . كما كان المسيح فى القبر ثلاثة أيام سليما لا يقوى عليه الموت .

هكذا أنت أيها الأخ المبارك ، ان أعد الله حوتا عظيما ليبتلعك ، فلا تخف ، ولا تتضايق ولا تحزن ، بل بارك الرب داخله كما فعل يونان . 

حاذر أن تشكو كلما ابتلعك حوت ، فالحيتان فى بحر هذا العالم كثيرة .. 

كان ذلك الحوت ضخما جدا ، كان حوتا عظيما .. وجد يونان نفسه فى بركة ماء فماذا يعمل ؟ رجع إلى عقله .. وركع وصلى فى جوف الحوت .. ونظر إليه الرب وابتهج : 

آه يا يونان ، اننى أريد منك هذه الصلاة من بداية القصة ، كل ما حدث كان القصد منه أن أجعلك تركع ، ولو فى جوف حوت ، لنتفاهم ....

أخذ يونان صورته الأولى كإنسان مطيع محب لله ، مؤمن جدا بوعوده . رجع كما كان يثق بالله ويشكره ... 

إن صلاة يونان وهو فى جوف الحوت ، مؤثرة جدا ، تتسم بروح النبوة وبالإيمان العجيب " والإيقان بأمور لا ترى " .... 

يقول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث : 

إنها من أعظم الصلوات التى قرأتها فى حياتى .. ليته كان قد قدمها ، أو قدم صلاة من نوعها قبل أن يفكر فى الهروب من الرب .. حقا أن الضيقات هى مدرسة للصلاة ... 

لقد تأثرت كثيرا بقوله " دعوت من ضيقى الرب فاستجابنى " . وقلت فى نفسى : ما هذا يا يونان ؟ كيف استجابك وأنت ما تزال فى جوف الحوت ؟! أما كان الأجدر أن تقول " دعوت يارب فى ضيقى فاستجبنى " فتطلب هذه الأستجابة لا أن تعلنها ؟! . 

لكن يونان يرى بعين الإيمان ما سوف يعطيه له الرب . يراه كأنه قائم أمامه ، وليس كأنه سيأخذه فيما بعد ، فيفرح قائلا " دعوت ... فأستجابنى " . 

ويستمر يونان فى صلاته العجيبة ، فيقول للرب " صرخت من جوف الهاوية ، فسمعت صوتى .. جازت فوقى جميع تياراتك ولججك . ولكننى أعود أنظر إلى هيكل قدسك " ... بهذا الإيمان رأى يونان نفسه خارج الحوت ، ينظر إلى هيكل الرب ... 

وبهذا الإيمان استطاع أن يحول صلاته من طلب إلى شكر ، وهو ما يزال بعد فى جوف الحوت العظيم .. فختم صلاته بقوله " أما أنا فبصوت الحمد أذبح لك ، وأوفى بما نذرته . للرب الخلاص " ( 2 : 9 ) . 

كيف تأكدت أيها النبى القديس من أن الرب قد سمع صوتك ، وقد استجابك ، وقد سمح أن تخرج من بطن الحوت ، وتعود مرة أخرى تنظر إلى هيكله ؟؟ أين منك هذا الهيكل وهو بعيد فى أورشليم ، بينما أنت فى جوف الحوت ، فى مكان ما من البحرلا تستطيع تحديده ؟! ولكن النبى يجيب : 

أنا واثق تماما أننى سأخرج من بطن الحوت ، وأكمل رسالتى ، لأن كلمة الله لا تسقط ولا ترجع فارغة . 

عجيب جدا هذا الرجل فى إيمانه ، إنه حقا رجل الإيمان العميق الذى اختاره الرب ... لا ننكر أن ضبابا قد اكتنفه فأخطأ إلى الله ، ولكن عنصره ما يزال طيبا . 

إنه يرى المستقبل الملىء بالرجاء قائما كأنه الحاضر ، ويشكر الرب على خلاص لم ينله بعد من جهة الزمن ، ولكنه قد ناله فعلا من جهة الكشف الخاص بموهبة النبوة ، الخاص بالرجل المفتوح العينين ، الذى يرى رؤى الرب كأنها فى كتاب مفتوح ، ويتمتع بمواعيده قبل أن تأتى ... 

وإذ وصل ايمان يونان إلى هذا الحد العجيب ، أمر الرب الحوت فقذفه إلى البر .. 

كان سير هذا الحوت بإحكام عظيم ، وفق خطة إلهية مدبرة تدعو إلى الأطمئنان ، ظهر فى الوقت المناسب ، وفى المكان المناسب ، لكى يحمل يونان فى داخله كما لو كان هذا النبى ينتقل من سفينة مكشوفة يمكن للأمواج أن تغطيها وتغرقها ، إلى سفينة مغلقة محصنة لا تقوى عليها المياة ولا الأمواج . وفى الوقت المناسب قذف يونان إلى البر فى المكان الذى حدده الرب لنزوله . ثم جاز مقابله بعد أن أدى واجبه نحوه على أكمل وجه ... 

هنيئا لك يا يونان هذه الغواصة البديعة ، التى عشت فى أحضانها فترة ، أعادتك إلى طقسك وإلى رسالتك ...

نقلب هذه الصفحة من قصة يونان ، كأنها لم تحدث ، وكأن هذين الإصحاحين الأولين من السفر قد نسيهما الرب ، فعاد يقول ليونان مرة أخرى " قم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ، وناد عليها المناداه التى أنا مكلمك بها ... "


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

4


نينوى 

المدينة العظيمة 

يونان يذهب إلى نينوى ، ولكن ... 

أصدر الله ليونان نفس الأمر القديم " قم اذهب إلى نينوى ... " ، وفى هذه المرة لم يهرب من وجه الرب ، بل " قام وذهب إلى نينوى حسب أمر الرب " .

وتم الأمر فى هدوء : الله لم يعاتب ، ويونان لم يعارض .. ولعل هذا الأمر يحتاج منا إلى وقفة تأمل ... 

الله لم يغضب من موقف يونان ، بحيث يحرمه من الخدمة ، أو يسقطه من درجة النبوة إلى درجة المؤمن العادى ، أو يبحث عن غيره ليرسله ... 

أما يونان فكان قد تلقى درسا ، فأطاع ... ولكن أتراها كانت طاعة عن اقتناع ورضى أم هى مجرد خضوع ؟ 

هوذا أنت ذاهب يا يونان إلى نينوى .. فماذا عن العوائق السابقة التى كانت تمنعك فى المرة الأولى ؟ ماذا عن كرامتك ؟ وماذا عن كلمتك التى ستقولها ثم لا ينفذها الرب ، إذ تتوب المدينة ويرجع الرب عن تهديده لها ؟ هل فكرت فى كل ذلك ، وهل مات الوحش الذى فى أحشائك ، وحش الكرامة والأعتزاز بالكلمة ؟ 

فى هذه المرة كان يونان سيطيع ، وكفى . كان سيطيع من الخارج ، أما من الداخل فما تزال كرامته لها أهمية عنده . سيضغط على نفسه من أجل الطاعة . وسينتظر ماذا سيفعل الرب . 

فى هذه المرة تقابل مع الله فى منتصف الطريق

كانت محبة الكرامة ما تزال تتعبه ، ولكنه أطاع خوفا من التأديب ، وليس عن إيمان وتواضع . 



نينوى المدينة العظيمة 

عجيب هذا اللقب " المدينة العظيمة " الذى أطلقه الرب على نينوى !! قاله الرب مرتين ليونان " قم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة " ( 1 : 2 ، 3 : 2 ) . وهذا التعبير " المدينة العظيمة " كرره الوحى للمرة الثالثة بقولـه " وأما نينوى فكانت مدينة عظيمة للرب مسيرة ثلاثة أيام " ( 3 : 3 ) . وتكرر هذا اللقب للمرة الرابعة فى آخر السفر .. ( 4 : 11 ) . 

ما أعجب هذا ، أن يلقبها الرب أربع مرات بالمدينة العظيمة ، بينما كانت مدينة أممية ، جاهلة لا يعرف أهلها يمينهم من شمالهم ، تستحق أن ينادى عليها النبى بالهلاك ، وهى خاطئة قد صعد شرها أمام الرب . وليس فيها من جهة المقياس الروحى أى مظهر من مظاهر العظمة !! 

أكان هذا تنازلا من الرب فىاستخدام الأسلوب البشرى ، فسماها عظيمة ، على اعتبار أنها عاصمة لدولة ، وتضم أكثر من 120 ألفا من السكان ؟ 

أم أن الله رآها باعتبار ما سوف تصير إليه فى توبتها وفى عظمتها المقبلة ، كأممية توبخ اليهود ، كما قال عنها الرب " إن رجال نينوى سيقومون فى يوم الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه ، لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان . وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا " ( متى 12 : 41 ) 

إن تسمية الرب لنينوى بالمدينة العظيمة درس نافع للذين يسلكون بالحرف ، ويدققون فى استخدام الألفاظ تدقيقا يعقدون به كل الأمور ، ويخضعون به الروح لفقه الكلمات !! 

أمر الله يونان النبى أن ينادى على نينوى بالهلاك ، ولكنه كان فى نفس الوقت يدبر لأهلها الخلاص .. كان يحبهم ويعمل على إنقاذهم دون أن يطلبوا منه هذا .. 

إن سفر يونان يعطينا فكرة عميقة عن كراهية الله للخطية ، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت يشفق على الخطاة ويسعى لخلاصهم . 

وانقاذ الله لنينوى يعطينا فكرة عن اهتمام الله بالأمم ، إذ كان اليهود يظنون أن الله لهم وحدهم ، وأنهم وحدهم الذين يتبعونه ويعبدونه ، وهم شعبه وغنم رعيته ، فأراهم الله فى قصة نينوى أن له خرافا أخر ليست من تلك الحظيرة .



عظمة نينوى فى توبتها 

عندما وصف الله نينوى بأنها مدينة عظيمة ، لم يكن ينظر إلى جهلها وخطيئتها ، إنما كان ينظر فى فرح شديد إلى عمق توبتها . 

+ كانت نينوى سريعة فى إستجابتها لكلمة الرب ... 

بعكس أهل سدوم الذين استهزأوا بلوط عندما دعاهم للتوبة ( تك 19 : 14 ) . 

إنهم أعظم بكثير من اليهود الذين عاصروا السيد المسيح – الذى هو أعظم من يونان بما لا يقاس – ورأوا معجزاته العديدة ... 

+ كانت كلمة الرب لأهل نينوى كلمة مثمرة ، أتت بثمر كثير عجيب : 

أول ثمرة لها هى الإيمان " فآمن أهل نينوى بالله " 

وثانى ثمرة لأهل نينوى كانت انسحاق القلب الصادق المتذلل أمام الله .. 

ونظر الله إلى هذه المدينة المتضعة ، وتنسم منها رائحة الرضى . " فالذبيحة لله هى روح منسحق . القلب المتخشع والمتواضع لا يرذله الله " ( مز 50 ) . 

وكان من ثمار كلمة الله فيها أيضا : الصوم والصلاة ... 

على أن أهم ثمرة لأهل نينوى كانت هى التوبة .. التوبة قادتهم إلى الإيمان ! 

وبهذه التوبة استحقوا رحمة الله ، فعفا عنهم جميعا وسامحهم ، وقبلهم إليه وضمهم إلى خاصته . 

لم يقل الكتاب : " لما رأى الرب صومهم وصلاتهم وتذللهم " بل قال : " لما رأى أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة " . 



يتساءل قداسة البابا شنودة : 

+ " أود أن اقف قليلا عند عبارة هامة قيلت فى توبة نينوى وهى أنها :

" تابت بمناداة يونان " . فماذا كانت مناداة يونان ؟ 

هل حقا أن يونان لم يقل سوى هذه العبارة وحدها ( بعد أربعين يوما تنقلب نينوى ) ؟ وهل كانت كافية لخلاص المدينة وإحداث هذا التأثير الهائل ؟ 

أميل إلى الأعتقاد أن توبة نينوى كان مرجعها الأساسى هو الأستعداد القلبى عند أهل نينوى . 

ومما يزيد هذه التوبة قوة وجمالا ، أنها كانت توبة عامة ... الكل تابوا . الكل رجعوا إلى الله . الكل آمنوا به 

وهكذا نجح الهدف الثانى من خطة الله ، فخلص أهل نينوى ، كما خلص أهل السفينة من قبل . 

بقى يونان ...

+ + +

إنقاذ يونان 

من قسوته وكبريائه 

كان هناك فرح فى السماء بخلاص نينوى 

لقد فرح الله ، وفرح الملائكة ، وكانوا يهنئون بعضهم قائلين : لقد آمنت نينوى ، وقد تابت ، وقد انضم إلى ملكوت الله 120 ألفا من الناس ى يوم واحد . 

ووسط أفراح الماء ، وتهليل الملائكة ، كان هناك إنسان واحد حزين بسبب هذا الخلاص العظيم ، ذلك هو يونان النبى . 

لقد حزن جدا لأن الله قد غفر لهؤلاء الناس ورحمهم ولم يهلكهم , وقد عبر الكتاب عن حزن يونان بعبارة مذهلة أو بعبارة مخجلة . قال فيها : 

" فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا فاغتاظ " ( 4 : 1 ) ياللهول !! أيغتم النبى من أجل خلاص الناس ، وغما شديدا ، ويغتاظ !! كل ذلك لأن هذه الآلاف كلها قد نجت من الهلاك ...



يقول قداسة البابا شنودة : 

يذكرنى يونان فى تصرفه هذا بالإبن الكبير عندما حزن ورفض أن يدخل ، لأن أخاه كان ميتا فعاش ، وكان ضالا فوجد .. وقد قبله أبوه فرحا . فأغتم هذا الأبن الكبير غما شديدا وأغتاظ كيونان ... وحاول بغضبه أن يعكر صفو تلك البهجة .. تماما كيونان . 

لقد كان يونان ما يزال متمركزا حول ذاته ، لا يفكر إلا فيها . 

بهذا الغيظ برهن يونان على أنه لم يستطع أن يستفيد من تجربته السابقة ، نسى الثمن الذى دفعه فى بطن الحوت وفى السفينة المهددة بالغرق .. 

والعجيب أن يونان – وهو فى هذا السقوط الروحى – صلى إلى الرب ... بأى وجه كان يصلى وهو مختلف مع الله فى الوسيلة والأهداف ؟!

وهكذا صلى وقال : " آه يا رب .... " 

بل آه منك يايونان الذى لا تهتم سوى بنفسك وكرامتك ! ماذا تريد أن تقول ؟ يتابع يونان صلاته فيقول : 

" آه يارب ، أليس هذا كلامى إذ كنت بعد فى أرضى ؟! لذلك بادرت بالهرب إلى ترشيش ، لأنى علمت أنك إله رءوف ورحيم بطىء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر " ( 4 : 2 ) . 

وماذا يضيرك يا يونان فى أن يكون الله رحيما ؟! ثق أنه لولا رحمته لهلكت أنت أيضا .. إن رحمته قد شملت الكل .. 

ويصرخ يونان فى تذمره " فالآن يارب ، خذ نفسى منى ، لأن موتى خير من حياتى " !! 

هل إلى هذا الحد وصل غيظك من سقوط كلمتك يايونان .. 

ثم من قال أن كلمة الله التى قمت بتبليغها قد سقطت أو تغيرت أو نزلت إلى الأرض ؟! ان الله أصدر حكم الهلاك والأنقلاب على نينوى الخاطئة ، وليس على نينوى التائبة . 

على أن يونان لم يفهم هذا المنطق ، واهتم بحرفية الحكم لا بروحه ، لذلك اغتاظ ، ولم يكن له حق فى غيظه . 

رأى الله أن يونان مغتم ومغتاظ ، فأراد أن يعمل معه عمل محبة . بينما كان يونان يفكر فى ذاته ، كان الله يفكر فى خلاص الناس . 

الله لم يفكر فى كرامته ، كيونان ، لم يفكر كيف أن يونان عصاه وخالفه وتذمر على أحكامه ، وإنما فكر كيف يريح يونان ويخلصه من غمه ، عجيبة هى محبة الله هذه .. 

كان لله عمل كبير مع يونان لا بد أن يعمله ... 

يسعى لخلاصه هو أيضا ، لئلا بعد ما كرز لآخرين ، يكون هو نفسه مرفوضا أمام الله ( 1 كو 9 : 27 ) .. كان هذا الذى كرز للناس بالتوبة يحتاج هو أيضا إلى توبة ، يحتاج أن يتخلص من قسوته ومن كبريائه ومن اعتزازه بكرامته . 

وكدأب الله دائما ، بدأ هو بعمل المصالحة ، فلما رأى يونان مغتما ، أعد يقطينة ارتفعت فوق رأس يونان " لتكون ظلا على رأسه ، لكى يخلصه من غمه " ( 4 : 6 ) . 

ما أكثر ما تتعب يارب من أجلنا ! من أجل راحتنا ، ومن أجل إصلاحنا ، ومن أجل مصالحتنا .

كنا نظن أنك استرحت منذ اليوم السابع ، ولكنك ما تزال تعمل من أجلنا ، استرحت من خلق العالم . أما من جهة رعايته فما تزال تعمل .



" وفرح يونان من أجل اليقطينة فرحا عظيما " ( 4 : 6 ) . 





يعلق قداسة البابا شنودة على تلك الجملة مندهشا : 

صدقونى أننى عندما قرأت عن الفرح العظيم الذى فرحه يونان باليقطينة انذهلت جدا .. انها ولا شك عبارة مخجلة !! 

هل تفرح يا يونان فرحا عظيما من أجل اليقطينة التى ظللت عليك ، ولا تفرح ولو قليلا ، بل تغتاظ من أجل رحمة الله التى ظللت على 120 ألف نسمة ؟! ألم يكن الأجدر أن تفرح هذا الفرح العظيم من أجل خلاص نينوى ؟! . 

داخل نينوى كان يونان يعمل مع الله فى نشر ملكوته بالكرازة ، وخارج نينوى كان الله يعمل لأجل يونان لتخليص نفسه ، ولتخليصه من غمه ... 

فرح يونان بظل اليقطينة ، ولم يفرح بدرسها ، إذ لم يكن قد تلقاه بعد .. فرح باليقطينة ولم يفرح بالله الذى كان يعمل وراء اليقطينة من أجله . 

وإذ بدأت خطة الله تأتى بثمرها ، ضرب اليقطينة فيبست ، ضاعت اليقطينة ، وضاع الظل ، وضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فذبل ، واشتهى لنفسه الموت ! 

حقا إن الله يدبر كل شىء للخير . الظل للخير ، وضربة الشمس للخير أيضا . 

إن الله يريد لنا الخلاص ، وهو مستعد أن يستخدم كافة السبل النافعة لخلاصنا ، حتى لو كانت أحيانا تعبا للجسد ، أو تعبا للنفس . 

وفى هذه التدابير الروحية كان يونان غارقا فى تفكيره المادى ، يفرح من أجل اليقطينة ، ويحزن من أجل ضياعها ، دون أن يفكر فى خلاص نفسه ، ودون أن يهتم بالمصالحة مع الله . 

كثرون اشتهوا الموت لأسباب روحية مقدسة ، أما يونان فطلب الموت لأسباب تافهة تحمل معنى التذمر وعدم الأحتمال . 

بولس لم يخطىء عندما قال : 

" لى اشتهاء أن انطلق وأكون مع المسيح فذاك أفضل جدا " ( فى 1 : 23 ) .. 

أما يونان فقد أخطأ عندما قال لله : " الآن خذ نفسى لأن موتى خير من حياتى " . قالها عن تذمر ، فى وقت لم يكن فيه مستعدا للموت . 

ومع أن هذا الأسلوب من يونان لم يكن لطيفا من الناحية الروحية ، إلا أنه على أية الحالات يدل على صراحته مع الله وكشفه لدواخله كما هى ... 

وبدأ الله يتفاهم معه ويقنعه . قال له الرب : " أنت أشفقت على اليقطينة التى لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها ، التى بنت ليلة كانت وبنت ليلة هلكت ، أفلا أشفق أنا على نيتوى المدينة العظيمة التى يوجد فيها أكثر من أثنتى عشرة ربوة من الناس ..... " ؟! 

أما من جهة كلمتك التى تظن أنها سقطت ، أو بالأحرى كلمتى ، فأعلم أنها لم تسقط وأنا لم أتغير ، " فالله ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران " ( يع 1 : 17 ) .


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

يونان النبى فى السنكسار 
منقووووووووووووووووووووووول 
من موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت 






تذكار نياحة يونان النبي سنة 900 ق م ( 25 توت)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح النبى العظيم يونان بن أمتاي وقيل أنه ابن أرمله صرفه صيدا، الذي أقامه ايليا النبي من الموت، فتبعه وخدمه ونال نعمة النبوة. (قصة يونان وهـروبه وعودته إلى نينوي مدونة بالتفصيل في سفر يونان في العهد القديم في الكتاب المقدس هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلا). 

فقد أوحى الله تبارك وتعالى إليه أن يمضى إلى مدينة نينوي وينذر أهلها أنه بعد أربعين يوماً تنقلب مدينتهم. ففكر في نفسه قائلا "لو كان الله يشاء هلاكهم لما طلبني بإنذارهم، وأخشى أن أمضى إليهم وأبلغهم هذا الإنذار فيتوبوا فلا يهلكهم. وأكون أنا كاذبا فلا يعود أحد يصدقني فيما بعد. وربما أقتل لأني نقلت الكذب عن الله، فأقم وأهرب". فماذا عساه ظن هذا النبي؟ كيف يستطيع أحد أن يهرب من وجه الله؟ انه أراد بالهرب أن يبتعد عن مدينة نينوي لأنه لم يشاء القيام بإنذارهم لمعرفته أن الله رؤوف ورحيم، بطئ الغضب نادم علي الشر، وظن أنه بابتعاده عن نينوي يرسل الله نبيا غيره لإنذار تلك المدينة. وقد كان هروب يونان النبي وطرحه في البحر حتى يظهر الآية بوجوده في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام، وخروجه سالما، ليكون رمزا ودليلا على قيام المخلص من القبر بعد ثلاثة أيام ولم ير فسادا. فقام يونان ليهرب من وجه الرب ونزل إلى يافا حيث وجد سفينة ذاهبة إلى ترشيش فأقلع مع ركابها إلى ترشيش.. فأرسل الرب ريحا شديدة وحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر، فخافوا وصرخ كل واحد إلى إلهه. ثم قال بعضهم لبعض هلما نلقى قرعة لنعرف بسبب من هذه البلية. فلما اقترعوا أصابت القرعة يونان، فقالوا له ما الذي فعلته حتى جاء علينا هذا بسببك؟ فقال لهم اطرحوني في البحر فتسلموا، فاستغفروا الله ثم طرحوه فبلعه حوت عظيم. ومكث في جوفه ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ثم قذفه عند نينوي، فقام عند ذلك ودخل نينوي، وأنذر أهلها فتابوا جميعهم، الملك والعظيم والفقير والشيخ والطفل، وصرخوا إلى الله صائمين ورجع كل واحد منهم عن طريقه الرديئة، فقبل الله توبتهم ورحمهم، ثم قام يونان وأتي إلى أرض ومات بها. وسبق مجيء السيد المسيح بأكثر من تسعمائة سنة. وتنبأ في زمان آموص وابنه عوزيا. وقد عاش ما يقرب من المائة سنة. تنبأ منها نيف وسبعين سنة. صلاته تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

المواضع التي ذكر فيها النبي يونان في الكتاب المقدس
منقوووووووووووووول 
من موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت 






2 ملوك 14: 25 هو رد تخم اسرائيل من مدخل حماة الى بحر العربة حسب كلام الرب اله اسرائيل الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده يونان بن أمتّاي النبي الذي من جتّ حافر. 

متى 12: 39 فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. 

متى 12: 40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال. 

متى 12: 41 رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان. وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا. 

متى 16: 4 جيل شرير فاسق يلتمس آية. ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. ثم تركهم ومضى. 

لوقا 11: 29 وفيما كان الجموع مزدحمين ابتدأ يقول. هذا الجيل شرير. يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. 

لوقا 11: 30 لانه كما كان يونان آية لاهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الانسان ايضا لهذا الجيل. 

لوقا 11: 32 رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه. لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان. وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

صوم يونان

منقووووووووووووووووووول من موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت
نيافة المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس






الصوم المعروف بـ‏ (‏صوم يونان‏) ‏مدته ثلاثة أيام، وهو يسبق عادة الصوم الكبير بخمسة عشر يوم، ويعرف‏ (‏فطر‏)‏ صوم يونان بـ‏(‏فصح يونان‏) ‏وهو اصطلاح كنسي فريد لا يستخدم إلا بالنسبة لعيد القيامة المجيد الذي يطلق عليه أيضا‏ (‏عيد الفصح‏) ‏مما يدل علي أن الكنيسة تنظر إلي قصة يونان علي أنها رمز لقصة المسيح مخلصنا‏.‏ فالفصح كلمة عبرانية معناها‏ (‏العبور‏) ‏أطلقت في العهد القديم علي عيد الفصح اليهودي تخليدا لعبور الملاك المهلك عن بيوت بني إسرائيل في أرض مصر‏ (‏الخروج‏12:13, 23) ‏فنجا بذلك أبكارهم من سيف الملاك الذي ضرب أبكار المصريين، وتخليدا أيضا لعبور بني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر‏ (‏الخروج‏14, 15)‏ إلي برية سيناء فأرض الموعد‏. ‏ولقد كان ذلك العبور القديم رمزا إلي الحقيقة الأعظم خطر، وهي ‏(‏العبور‏)‏ بجميع بني آدم من عبودية الجحيم إلي حرية مجد أولاد الله في المسيح، وقد تم هذا العبور بصلب المسيح وبقيامته المجيدة، إذ عبر هو له المجد بالنيابة عن، بموته بديلا عنا وفادي، فصار عبوره هو عبورا لنا نحن، وقد عبرنا نحن فيه، ولما كانت قيامة المسيح بسلطان لاهوته هي برهان نجاح عملية العبور، لذلك كان عيد القيامة هو عيد‏ (‏الفصح‏) ‏الجديد، إذ هو عيد ‏(‏العبور‏) ‏إلي الفردوس والمنشود الذي فتحه المسيح له المجد‏.‏ بقيامته المجيدة‏.‏

إذن كيف يسمي‏ (‏فطر‏) ‏صوم يونان بـ‏ (‏فصح‏)‏ يونان، إلا إذا كانت الكنيسة نظرت إلي يونان النبي علي أنه رمز إلي المسيح له المجد؟

لقد قال رب المجد بفمه الطاهر ‏(‏إن هذا الجيل شرير، يطلب آية فلا يعطي إلا آية يونان النبي‏.‏ لإنه كما كان يونان آية لأهل نينوى، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان لهذا الجيل‏... ‏وأهل نينوي سيقومون في يوم الدينونة مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه، لأنهم تابوا عندما أنذرهم يونان‏. ‏وهوذا أعظم من يونان هنا ‏(‏لوقا‏11:19-32), (‏متي‏12:38-41).‏

نعم إن المسيح له المجد أعظم من يونان النبي بقدر ما يعظم‏ (‏الرب‏) ‏عن العبد، و‏(‏الخالق‏)‏ عن المخلوق، وهو كما قال بفمه الطاهر‏: (‏أعظم من سليمان‏) (‏لوقا‏11:31),(‏متي‏12:42) ‏وأعظم من أعظم مواليد النساء يوحنا المعمدان‏ (‏متي ‏11:11), (‏لو‏7:25) ‏هو ‏(‏الأبرع جمالا من بني البشر‏) (‏مزمور‏44:2), (‏السعيد القدير وحده، ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب، الذي له وحده الخلود، ساكنا في نور لا يقترب منه‏... ‏الذي له الكرامة والعزة الأبدية‏) (1‏تيموثيئوس‏6:15, 16), (‏الرؤيا‏ - ‏الجليان‏17:14), (19:16).‏



وإذا كان يونان النبي رمزا إلي المسيح له المجد، فما هي العلاقة، وما هو وجه الشبه بين الرمز والمرموز إليه؟

قال الرب يسوع‏ (‏لإنه كما كان يونان آية لأهل نينوى، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان لهذا الجيل‏) (‏لوقا‏11:30),‏ وقال‏: (‏لإنه كما مكث يونان ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال في جوف الحوت، كذلك يمكث ابن الإنسان ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال في جوف الأرض‏) (‏متي‏12:40).‏

كان يونان النبي آية لأهل نينوي، لأنه بمناداته وإنذاره لهم بالغضب الإلهي علي خطاياهم، صدقوه وأطاعوه، وتابوا عن خطاياهم وتابوا إلي الله، صائمين ضارعين بصلوات وابتهالات، وبكاء ودموع‏ ,‏فأشفق الله عليهم، ورفع غضبه عنهم، وأوقف قضاءه بهلاكهم، فنالوا الخلاص والنجاة، وعبروا من الموت إلي الحياة‏.‏

قال الكتاب المقدس‏: ‏فقام يونان وانطلق إلي نينوي بحسب قول الرب‏... ‏فابتدأ يونان يدخل المدينة‏...‏ ونادي وقال بعد أربعين يوما تنقلب نينوي‏. ‏فآمن أهل نينوي بالله، ونادوا بصوم ولبسوا مسوحا من كبيرهم إلي صغيرهم‏.‏ وبلغ الكلام ملك نينوي، فقام عن عرشه، وألقي عنه حلته، والتف بمسح وجلس علي الرماد‏.‏ ونودي وقيل في نينوي عن أمر الملك وعظمائه قائلا‏:‏لا تذق الناس ولا البهائم ولا البقر ولا غنم شيئ، ولا ترع ولا تشرب ماء‏. ‏وليلتف الناس والبهائم بمسوح، وليصرخوا إلي الله بشدة، ويتوبوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذي بأيديهم، لعل الله يعود ويندم ويرجع عن اضطرام غضبه فلا نهلك‏.‏ فلما رأي الله أعمالهم، أنهم تابوا عن طريقهم الرديئة ندم الله علي الشر الذي قال إنه يصنعه بهم، ولم يصنعه‏ (‏سفر يونان‏3:3-10). (مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت).

كان يونان النبي آية لأهل نينوي، لأنه بمناداته صار الهدي، وتمت المعجزة، معجزة العبور من حال إلي حال‏.‏ فقد تبدل الضلال إلي رشد، والعقوق إلي تقوي الله, ‏والعصيان إلي طاعة الله وخضوع، والجحود والكفران إلي إيمان وغفران‏. . .‏فكان يونان لأهل نينوي آية وخلاصا. ‏جاء نذيرا فصار بشيرا‏.‏أو قل كان يونان كما يدل اسمه‏(‏حمامة‏)‏ سلام وخير‏.‏فإن الاسم‏(‏يونان‏) ‏هو الصيغة السريانية والعربية للاسم العبري ‏(‏يوناه‏ lonah) ‏ومعناه‏ (‏حمامة‏) ‏ويكتبه الإغريق‏ (‏يوناس ‏lonas).‏

في عمل الهداية كان يونان النبي رمزا إلي يسوع المسيح ‏(‏الكلمة‏) ‏الذي نزل من السماء‏ (‏يوحنا‏3:13), (6:33, 38, ‏مر‏, 51,50, 58) ‏في صورة‏ (‏ابن الإنسان‏)(‏صائرا في شبه الناس‏) (‏فيلبي‏2:7). جاء ينادي ببشارة ملكوت الله قائلا‏: (‏قد تم الزمان، واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل‏). (‏مرقس‏1:14, 15) ‏وجعل‏ (‏يسوع يبشر قائلا‏: (‏توبوا فقد اقترب ملكوت السموات‏) (‏متي‏4:17, 23).‏

وكما تصالح أهل نينوي مع الله بتوبتهم، فرحمهم الله، ورفع غضبه عنهم، هكذا علي صعيد البشرية كله، صالحنا المسيح له المجد مع العدل الإلهي بعمل الفداء الذي كفر به عن خطيئة آدم وكل بني آدم الذين أخطأوا في آدم‏,(‏لإنه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحد، ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط أي العداوة‏,... ‏صانعا سلاما‏... ‏مع الله بالصليب، قائلا العداوة به‏.‏ فجاء وبشركم بالسلام أنتم البعيدين والقريبين‏) (‏أفسس‏2:14-17).‏

علي أن المشابهة بين يونان والمسيح له المجد، امتدت إلي ما هو أبعد من المناداة‏... ‏امتدت إلي المشابهة به في قبره، وخروجه من القبر حيا‏.‏

كان يونان في السفينة هاربا من وجه الرب، فلما حدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتي كادت السفينة تنكسر‏... ‏وكان البحر يزداد اضطرابا... ‏وعرف النوتية من يونان أنه بسببه حدث هذا النوء العظيم... ‏أخذوا يونان وطرحوه في البحر، فوقف البحر عن هيجانه... وأما الرب فأعد حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان، فكان يونان في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال‏(‏يونان‏1:4-17) ‏ثم أمر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان إلي البر‏(‏يونان‏2:10).‏

هكذ، بالقياس مع الفارق، صنع اليهود والرومان بالرب يسوع المسيح‏.‏ حكموا عليه بالموت حسد، وصلبوه، فمات بالجسد وهو بلاهوته الحي الذي لا يموت، ودفنوه في القبر، فظل جسده في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، ثم قام في اليوم الثالث من القبر، والقبر مغلق، وخرج حيا لأنه لم يكن ممكنا للقبر أن يضبطه أو للموت أن يمسكه‏ (‏أعمال‏2:42).‏

إذن كما حمل الحوت يونان، وكان يونان حيا في الحوت علي الرغم من أنه في حكم الميت، فكان الحوت ليونان بمثابة القبر للمسيح الرب، وكما خرج يونان النبي حيا بعد أن ابتعله الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال، خرج المسيح الرب من القبر حيا من بعد أن ذاق الموت بالجسد‏.‏

والفارق مع ذلك عظيم بين يونان وبين المسيح‏.‏كان يونان هاربا من وجه للرب، فأعد الرب له حوتا عظيما ليبتلعه، فدخل الحوت مقهور، بينما أن المسيح بذل ذاته للموت بإرادته، فداء عن البشرية، قال له المجد‏ (‏وسأبذل نفسي عن خرافي‏... ‏إذ أبذل نفسي كي استردها‏. ‏ما من أحد ينتزعها مني، وإنما أبذلها أنا وحدي من ذاتي‏. ‏فلي سلطان أن أبذله، ولي سلطان أن استردها‏) (‏يوحنا‏10:15-18).‏

وهنا نجيب علي سؤال‏:



‏هل ظل المسيح في جوف الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ‏(‏كاملة‏)‏ ألم يمت في يوم الجمعة ثم قام في فجر الأحد؟

نجيب بأن المسيح لم يقل إنه يبقي في باطن الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ‏(‏كاملة‏),‏ بدليل أنه قال مرددا‏: (‏إنه في اليوم الثالث يقوم‏).‏ فلو كان قد ظل‏ (‏مدفونا في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ‏(‏كاملة‏), ‏لكانت قيامته في اليوم الرابع، لا في اليوم الثالث كما وعد‏!...‏

قال الإنجيل‏ (‏ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدأ يسوع يبين لتلاميذه أنه ينبغي أن يمضي إلي أورشليم ويعاني آلاما كثيرة من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل ثم في اليوم الثالث يقوم‏)(‏متي‏16:21), (‏لوقا‏9:21, 22) ‏وقال أيضا‏: (‏وفيما هم راجعون إلي الجليل، قال لهم يسوع‏: إن ابن الإنسان سوف يسلم إلي أيدي الناس، فيقتلونه، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم‏)(‏متي‏17:22, 23), (‏مرقس‏9:31) ‏وقالوا فيما كان يسوع صاعدا إلي أورشليم أخذ التلاميذ الاثني عشر علي خلوة في الطريق، وقال لهم‏: (‏ها نحن أولاء صاعدون إلي أورشليم‏.‏ ولسوف يسلم ابن الإنسان إلي رؤساء الكهنة وإلي الكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت‏.‏ ويسلمونه إلي الوثنيين ليهزاوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه، وفي اليوم الثالث‏)(‏متي‏20:17-19), (‏مرقس‏10:32-34), (‏لوقا‏18:31-33).‏

وبالمثل لم يقل الكتاب المقدس عن يونان النبي إنه ظل في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال‏ (‏كاملة‏) (‏يونان‏1: 17).‏

ولما كان اليوم أو جزء منه يحسب في العادة يوم، لذلك فإن المسيح وقد أسلم روحه الإنسانية في الساعة التاسعة من نهار يوم الجمعة، ففجر الأحد يكون هو اليوم الثالث الذي قام فيه المسيح كما وعد وكما كان قد قال‏ (‏متي‏28:6).‏

فقد يقول قائل ‏-‏بأي لغة وفي أي مكان بالعالم‏- ‏لقد قابلت اليوم صديقا لي‏. ‏ولا يشترط في ذلك أن تطول المقابلة إلي يوم كامل من أربع وعشرين ساعة، فقد يكفي أن تتم هذه المقابلة في ساعة واحدة من ذلك اليوم وربما أقل من ذلك‏... ‏وقد يقول إنسان‏: ‏لقد مات قريبي منذ ثلاثة أيام، ويكفي في حساب اليوم الأول أن تكون ساعة واحدة منه، وكذلك الأخير أو الثالث يكفي أن يكون ساعة أو جزءا من ساعة‏.‏

ونحن تأسيسا علي هذا نقيم صلاة الثالث أو ‏(‏صلاة صرف الروح‏) ‏في اليوم الثالث لخروج الروح من الجسد، بحيث يحسب اليوم الأول لخروجها إذا كانت الوفاة في أي وقت قبل غروب الشمس، وكذلك اليوم الثالث في أي وقت منه‏.‏

والخلاصة إن الكنيسة تري في قصة يونان رمزا لموت المسيح وقيامته في اليوم الثالث وهذا هو سر تسمية صوم أهل نينوي بـ‏ (‏صوم يونان‏),‏ وفطر هذا الصوم بـ‏ (‏فصح يونان‏) ‏لإن الكنيسة تري في هذا الصوم ليس مجرد فضيلة تذلل واسترحام واستغفار‏, ‏ولكنها تعده فضلا عن هذ، رمزا لموت المسيح وقيامته‏, ‏فبالمسيح عبرنا عن ‏(‏عبودية الفساد إلي حرية مجد أولاد الله‏) (‏رومية‏8:21).‏ جاء في الذكصولوجية التي ترتل في هذا صوم يونان‏: (‏يونان النبي كان في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال كدفن مخلصنا أرسله الرب الإله إلي رجال نينوي، فكرز لهم كقوله فتابوا‏. ‏ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال بصلوات وأصوام مع التمخض والدموع والطيور والبهائم، فقبل الله توبتهم ورحمهم ورفع غضبه عنهم، وغفر لهم خطاياهم‏.‏ نطلب إليك أيها الرحوم، اصنع معنا نحن الخطاة مثل أهل نينوي، وارحمنا كعظيم رحمتك‏.‏ لإنك أنت إله رحيم كثير الرحمة متحنن وطويل الأناة محب البشر الصالح‏. ‏لإنك لا تشاء موت الخاطئ حتي يرجع ويحي، اقبلنا إليك وارحمنا واغفر خطايانا‏.‏ اطلب أيها الكاروز لأهل نينوي يونان النبي، ليغفر الرب لنا خطايانا‏).‏

ولذلك يعتبر صوم يونان في حكم أصوام المرتبة الأولي، فيصام انقطاعيا صوما نسكيا إلي ساعة متأخرة، ولا يأكلون فيه السمك، مثله في ذلك مثل الصوم الأربعيني، والأربعاء والجمعة وأسبوع الآلم، وبرمون عيدي الميلاد والغطاس المجيدين.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

فقال الرب انت شفقت على اليقطينة التي لم تتعب فيها و لا ربيتها التي بنت ليلة كانت و بنت ليلة هلكت .يونان 4: 10


افلا اشفق انا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة التي يوجد فيها اكثر من اثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم و بهائم كثيرة .يونان 4 : 11

اشفق يونان على اليقطينة وتاثر بذبولها ووصل الى حد انه تمنى موته وكان رد الرب قوى لانه علم قلبه.


و صلى الى الرب و قال اه يا رب اليس هذا كلامي اذ كنت بعد في ارضي لذلك بادرت الى الهرب الى ترشيش لاني علمت انك اله رؤوف و رحيم بطيء الغضب و كثير الرحمة و نادم على الشر .يونان 4 : 2
ما اجمل العشره مع الله وما اكثر رحمته فان عبده يونان شعربحلاوه العشره معه وكان رده انا عارف انك فى منتهى الرحمة .ذوبان تام للعبد فى حضره الخالق.

هل يقبل المسيح التوبه ؟ نعم ولابد ان نبادر بها اولا لكى يكون لنا الاستحقاق .الرب يبارك فى كل من كتب هذه التاملات ويجعلها سبب بركة للجميع .


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

http://www.copticforum.net/livehelp/index.php



















معلومة الاول 

* يونان هو النبى الوحيد الذى ارسلة الرب قديما ليكرز فى بلد اممى نينوى عاصمة اشور 
اذ سفران فقط فى العهد القديم كلة موجهان للامم 



سفر عوبديا .. لبنى ادوم 
سفر يونان .. لاهل نينوى 






* ربما من اسباب تضايق يونان وهروبة من الخدمة انة ادرك بروح النبوة 
ان خلاص الامم يتحقق خلال رفض اسرائيل للايمان 
ولم يحتمل يونان هذة الارسالية ليس كراهية فى الامم وانما خوفا على خاصتة لعل 

حبة لاسرائيل هو علة هروبة من خدمة الامم وسر غمة الشديد 




* كلمة يونا ن = يونا = حمامة 



* جاء فى التقليد اليهودى 
ان يونان هو ابن الارملة الذى اقامة ايليا النبى فى صرفة صيدا 



* مدينة نينوى فى العراق 
اهلها بابليون يعبدون عشتاروث 
عرفت هذة المدينة بغناها وعظمتها و جمالها 
فكان ملوك الاشوريين يجلبون لها الغنائم ويحسبون العالم القديم كلة عبدا لها 


عرف عن ملوك نينوى العنف الشديد اذ كانوا يتسلون على جذع انوف الاسرى وسحل عيونهم وقطع ايديهم واذانهم وعرضهم امام الشعب للسخرية 









* ترشيش =بحر او تامل او فرح 
يافا=جمال 




* القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم :
ليتنا لا نهتم بالمكان وانما برب المكان 
فقد كان يونان فى جوف الحوت واستمع الرب لصلاتة 


وانت 


ان كنت حتى فى الحمامات فصل

اينما وجدت صل 
لا تطلب المكان لتصلى فية 
فان نفسك هى هيكل 

(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم )


هذة المعلومات من كتاب ابونا تادرس ملطى 
 

:download:

خواطرى الغلبانة 
فى يونان النبى 

صلواتكم اللى محتاجاها جدا 
اختكم asmicheal

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 768x475 الابعاد 154KB.






(وصار قول الرب الى يونان بن امتاى قائلا . قم اذهب الى نينوى المدينة العظيمة 

وناد عليها لانة قد صعد شرهم امامى )


+ اة يا اللة انت فعلا فاحص القلوب والكلى 

ترى ما بداخل تلك المدينة الخاطئة 

ترى توبة ودموع وانسحاق 

ترى ما لاتراة اعيننا البشرية 

وتذهب بنفسك لكل خاطى تشعل بنفسك نيران روحك فية 

لاتزال الة الفتيلة المدخنة والقصبة المرضوضة 

علمنى منك يا رب الا ادين احدا حتى لو ادانتة المسكونة كلها 

فربما يكون نينوى جديدة او بولس امين 







فَقَامَ يُونَانُ لِيَهْرُبَ إِلَى تَرْشِيشَ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ، فَنَزَلَ إِلَى يَافَا وَوَجَدَ سَفِينَةً ذَاهِبَةً إِلَى تَرْشِيشَ، فَدَفَعَ أُجْرَتَهَا وَنَزَلَ فِيهَا، لِيَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ إِلَى تَرْشِيشَ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ. 
يونان( 1:3)





+ اتعجب من يونان الهارب 

وانا كثيرا ما اشبهة 

حين اهرب من مشكلة / ضيقة / ازمة / او حتى تجربة

الى حلول بشرية / عقلية /منطقية / االى الاعتماد على اى احد سواك يا الهى 



علمنى يارب ان اهرب اليك وليس منك 

كن اول من يتلقى همومى 
اول من يمسح دموعى 

اول من يسمع صلاتى 

اول من يجيبنى ويحل لى امورى

 


++فدفع اجرتها 

لكل خطية اجرة للسينما الهابطة تذكرة باجرة / الملاهى /الادمانات بكافة اشكالها للخمور والمخدرات والعادات والطباع والاصدقاء ..........كلها لها اجرة 

والغريب اننا ندفع اعلى اجرة لاتفة قيمة 

ونترك نعمة الهنا المجانية 

ومعونتة المقتدرة الفعالة 

عجيب ان اترك نعمة الهى ومعونتة لاهرب لخطية باجرة عمر ووقت ضائع بعيد عن الهى 

علمنى يا رب كيف اطلبك 
كيف التجى اليك احتمى فيك 
وفى نعمتك المجانية 


سفر يونان 1: 4
فَأَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ رِيحًا شَدِيدَةً إِلَى الْبَحْرِ، فَحَدَثَ نَوْءٌ عَظِيمٌ فِي الْبَحْرِ حَتَّى كَادَتِ السَّفِينَةُ تَنْكَسِرُ. 

سفر يونان 1: 5
فَخَافَ الْمَلاَّحُونَ وَصَرَخُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى إِلهِهِ، وَطَرَحُوا الأَمْتِعَةَ الَّتِي فِي السَّفِينَةِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ لِيُخَفِّفُوا عَنْهُمْ. وَأَمَّا يُونَانُ فَكَانَ قَدْ نَزَلَ إِلَى جَوْفِ السَّفِينَةِ وَاضْطَجَعَ وَنَامَ نَوْمًا ثَقِيلاً. 


+ حين لا يرضى اللة عن اى موضوع تضطرب امورة 

ولا تهدا 

لان الهنا الة سلام وليس الة تشويش 

كل ما ياتى من اللة تكون سمتة السلام العجيب 

والراحة الاكيدة 

امنحنى يارب سلامك 

فبدونك تضطرب كل حياتى 

بدونك تنقلب كل موازينى 

وتصبح يا رب مائدتى مرة جدا 

انت حلاوة ايامى ونكهة سلامك المميز هو طيب ايامى 

عليك وبنورك اتحسس صواب طريقى وصحة ايمانى

فى كل يوم عطاياك لى كثيرة 
ولا استطيع ان انكر كل اعمالك 
ولا استطيع ان اوفيك شكرا لكثرة اعمالك لى ولكل ما حولى 






++ قد اية هذة الاية موبخة 

اذ قد يخاف اللة ويلتزم بفروضة 
كل من لا يعرفة 

ونبى اللة سليل الخدمة الالهية والنعمة المجانية 

يناى بنفسة بعيدا هاربا 

ولكنك لاتزال تقيم الدنيا من اجل يونان واحد 

حتى لو رجع اليك اخر الكل 
متثاقلا مناقشا مكبلا بذات تعلوفية اكثر من علو البحر 



تعال يارب وابحث عنى 
ولو احدثت اضطراب فى كل الاجواء بحثا عنى 
اجعلنى غاليتك ومحبوبتك 
التى تقيم الدنيا بحثا عنها 

انت يا رب من تهمنى 
انت اغلى من تهمنى 

اوجدنى فى قلبك واخفينى فى حضنك عن اعين كل البشر 
لاتحجب نفسك عنى 
ولا تدع روحك تفارقنى حتى وانا ارفس مناخس 
حتى وانا عاجزة ان اقوم واذهب اليك 
تعال يارب واوجدنى فى قلبك 






+++ حين يخاف الانسان يطرح عنة كل تفاهات عالمة 

ويبدا يلتفت للالة الحقيقى والهدف الحقيقى الملكوت وحضن اللة 

تعال يا رب واطرح بنفسك كل تفاهات عالمى عنى 

فربما انا اعجز عن طرح تفاهاتى 

تعال يا رب و نقينى فابيض اكثر من الثلج 

ليس لاكون بمظهر جيد بل لكى

اتنقى لاعاينك اكثر واقترب اليك اكثر يا فائق الطهر واكمل الكمال 




للتامل بقية


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x768 الابعاد 333KB.














هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 768x475 الابعاد 154KB.











سفر يونان 1: 9
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا عِبْرَانِيٌّ، وَأَنَا خَائِفٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِ السَّمَاءِ الَّذِي صَنَعَ الْبَحْرَ وَالْبَرَّ». 


+ خائف الرب الة السماء والارض 
امااااااااااااااال هتهرب منة فين 

لما اللة لة ملك السماء والارض والبر والبحر 

اللة الهنا لة القوة والسلطان على الارض والسماء 
وابدا ليس ملكوتة وسيطرتة على السماء فقط 

بل على الارض كلها 

كل الخليقة تحدث بملكك 
فكيف اخاف انا 

اعتقد انى اخاف حين احجب نفسى عنك بخطية بشهوة بطلبة حتى لو صالحة تبعدنى عنك

لا تدع حتى ارادتى حريتى التى منحتنى ولا حتى نفسى تبعدنى عنك 


كن ملكى والهى فى قربى وبعدى 
ترصدنى فى كل حين 
وادخلنى لمتعة تبعيتك يا الهى 








سفر يونان 1: 16
فَخَافَ الرِّجَالُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ خَوْفًا عَظِيمًا، وَذَبَحُوا ذَبِيحَةً لِلرَّبِّ وَنَذَرُوا نُذُورًا. 



هكذا تكون المخافة الى اللة 
بالا اخطا لالهى 
بالا اجرحة باى خطية 
بذبيحة تدقيق لكل ما يسمح الهى بان اعملة 
بنذور وعود بقوتك اليك 
بقانون والتزام 
فالحب بلا احترام ليس حبا بل استهتار 
والخوف بلا حب هو عبودية 

ولا اريد ان اكون عبدة لقوانين وفروض 
بل ابنة محبة لالهها اتقيك الهى بكل خشوع الحب 









سفر يونان 1: 17
وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَأَعَدَّ حُوتًا عَظِيمًا لِيَبْتَلِعَ يُونَانَ. فَكَانَ يُونَانُ فِي جَوْفِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال. 



+لاتزال تعد الهى وتنتظر الهارب منك 
تعد حوتا !!!
واية غواصة للتوبة تلك التى اعددتها 

الحوت (غالبا الازرق)الوحيد بين الحيتان الاضخم على الاطلاق 

الذى لا اسنان لة 

الذى يصعد لسطح الماء ليتنفس ليدخل الاكسجين ليونان الهارب 

ويعطية املا للنجاة بالمراحم الالهية 


اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا اللة كيف وليس هذا سؤال حاشا تعد حوتا بالكامل لهذا الهارب 

كيف يا رب تقابل كل هذا العند والذات بكل تلك الطيبة والاحتمال 

كم وكم تحتملنى الهى وتصبر على 
وتعد لى مليون حوت تبقينى داخلهم 
توقفنى 
تدعنى اتامل 
تدفعنى دفعا للصلة والاتصال بك 

ادم حيتانك عليا 
حتى وانا فى جوف الحوت (التجربة) امنحنى بهجة وجودك فيا 
ومتعة عملك لاجلى يا الهى 

امنحنى متعة الاحساس بك 
والوقوف بين يديك 

مهما كانت حالتى 
دعنى اراك فى جوف كل حوت 
وغيب عنى كل العالم سواك 
يا الهى 






++ 3 ايام 3 ليال 

ربما اكثر من ذلك لمات يونان جوعا وعطشا 

واكيد هى رمزا للقبر والقيامة 
وكان كل انبيائك يشاورون بحياتهم عليك يا الهى 

يا ليت حياتى كلها تكون اشارة لك 
دع صورتك تتضح فى 
اعد خلقتى لصورتك ومثالك 

دعنى انقص انا لتزداد انت فى كل حياتى 

دعنى انجيلا مقروا يحكى قصة محبتك لى وللعالم كلة 
مراة تعكس عظم محبتك لى وللعالم كلة 

انا ما انا انت حلو كل حياتى 

يا ملكى والهى 






للتامل بقية


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x763 الابعاد 168KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x768 الابعاد 333KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















الاصحاح الثانى :صلاة يونان 



فَصَلَّى يُونَانُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِ مِنْ جَوْفِ الْحُوتِ، 
وَقَالَ: «دَعَوْتُ مِنْ ضِيقِي الرَّبَّ، فَاسْتَجَابَنِي. صَرَخْتُ مِنْ جَوْفِ الْهَاوِيَةِ، فَسَمِعْتَ صَوْتِي. 



+ هل يا رب لابد ان اذكرك مثل اى انسان وانا فى الضيقة اشتهى ان اذكرك فى كل الاوقات 
ان تتوج نفسك ملكا على كل افكارى على كل حالاتى ضيق وفرح على كل نفسيتى وضعف بشريتى 
اشتهى ان تكون الهى القريب فى كل الاوقات 

الا اجرى اليك كطفلة مذعورة وقت الضيق بل وقت الفرح انت يا رب تكون فرحتى 
اجعل ذكرك فيا دائم 

وصحبتك لى رفقة وعشرة وحياة 

لاتنتظر ان اطلبك اقتحمنى الهى واحتلنى بالكامل 
وارفع راية حبك صليبك فوقى 

كن انت فيا وحد كيانى بك فيك 

كن الهى اللصيق وصديقى الحبيب 
كن عشرة وحياة احياها بك فيك وليس كلمة جميلة او تجربة تنقذنى منها او معونة تحوطنى 

كن الكل لى 
واسمح واجعلنى اعلان عنك 

دعنى اقف فى حضرتك النهار والليل 
حى هو اللة الذى انا واقف امامة 










++ اسمح الهى واعطنى تلك الاستجابة 
لا تدع صلاتى اليك اتجاة واحد 

اجعلها صلة واستجابة وقبول وظهور ونعمة وحب المسة منك واستمتع بة 

اعطنى يا الهى ان اميزك واعرف صوتك واسمعك فى كل صلاة 









فَقُلْتُ: قَدْ طُرِدْتُ مِنْ أَمَامِ عَيْنَيْكَ. وَلكِنَّنِي أَعُودُ أَنْظُرُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِكَ. 


+ اكثر ما يوحشنى ان بعدت عنك 
بمشاغل عالمى .. بخطية تحاربنى ...... باى عائق يمنعنى .......

هيكل قدسك 
فى بيتك كنيستك 

المقر الرسمى لحلولك وملائكتك 

حيث حضن الاب 
وقلبك الذى يحتوينى قبلما ادركك 
لا تحرمنى يا رب من بيتك من حضنك من التواجد بك فيك 


وجدد اشواقى اليك فى كل حين 







نَزَلْتُ إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجِبَالِ. مَغَالِيقُ الأَرْضِ عَلَيَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. ثُمَّ أَصْعَدْتَ مِنَ الْوَهْدَةِ حَيَاتِي أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهِي. 


+ اشتهى ان ارى فى كل تجربة وضيقة يدك ترفعنى وتصعد من الوهدة حياتى ايها الرب الهى 
اهلا بكل الم وضيقة ومتاعب 
لو كانت يدك عاملة من خلالهم بقوة 

اهلا بكل ضيق والم لو كانوا هما رسم دخولك وعملك فى حياتى 

دعنى فى كل وهدة ارى يدك التى تعمل لاصعادى 
لايهمنى ان تنتهى متاعبى ان تخف حمولى ولا حتى ان تحل لى ما يضايقنى 
لكن اشتهى فى كل ضيقة رؤية عملك القوى ويدك الخفية التى تضبط الكون كلة يا ملكى والهى










حِينَ أَعْيَتْ فِيَّ نَفْسِي ذَكَرْتُ الرَّبَّ، فَجَاءَتْ إِلَيْكَ صَلاَتِي إِلَى هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِكَ. 



+ هل هيكل قدسك فى كنيستك فقط 
وماذا عن قلبى 
تعال يا رب واحتل قلبى ونقية واجعلة قدس اقداسك 
واقبل محرقات ذبائح ونذور وعهود من علية 
اقبل صلاتى واجبنى







اَلَّذِينَ يُرَاعُونَ أَبَاطِيلَ كَاذِبَةً يَتْرُكُونَ نِعْمَتَهُمْ. 



+ لاتسمح يا اللة لاى اباطيل كاذبة ان تضللنى 

قد عرفت يا اللة كم انا ضئيلة وصغيرة بقوتى 

تعال واعن ضعفى وارحم يا رب ذلى ومسكنتى وغربتى 

اعبر الى ةاعنى 
اشتاقت نفسى لتعزياتك 

لا تسمح لاى اباطيل ان تبعدنى عنك 

فلا اقوى يا رب ان تفارقنى نعمتك يا الهى 








وَأَمَرَ الرَّبُّ الْحُوتَ فَقَذَفَ يُونَانَ إِلَى الْبَرِّ. 


+امرك نافذ يا رب على السماء والارض 
على الانسان والحيوان 
الكل خاضع لربوبيتك 






























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

توبة اهل نينوى 

40 يوم توبة حقيقية انقذت مدينة كاملة !





















ثُمَّ صَارَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى يُونَانَ ثَانِيَةً قَائِلاً: 

«قُمِ اذْهَبْ إِلَى نِينَوَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ، وَنَادِ لَهَا الْمُنَادَاةَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُكَلِّمُكَ بِهَا». 

فَقَامَ يُونَانُ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى نِينَوَى بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. أَمَّا نِينَوَى فَكَانَتْ مَدِينَةً عَظِيمَةً للهِ مَسِيرَةَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ. 

فَابْتَدَأَ يُونَانُ يَدْخُلُ الْمَدِينَةَ مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَنَادَى وَقَالَ: «بَعْدَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا تَنْقَلِبُ نِينَوَى». 

فَآمَنَ أَهْلُ نِينَوَى بِاللهِ وَنَادَوْا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَبِسُوا مُسُوحًا مِنْ كَبِيرِهِمْ إِلَى صَغِيرِهِمْ.

وَبَلَغَ الأَمْرُ مَلِكَ نِينَوَى، فَقَامَ عَنْ كُرْسِيِّهِ وَخَلَعَ رِدَاءَهُ عَنْهُ، وَتَغَطَّى بِمِسْحٍ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى الرَّمَادِ. 

وَنُودِيَ وَقِيلَ فِي نِينَوَى عَنْ أَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ وَعُظَمَائِهِ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تَذُقِ النَّاسُ وَلاَ الْبَهَائِمُ وَلاَ الْبَقَرُ وَلاَ الْغَنَمُ شَيْئًا. لاَ تَرْعَ وَلاَ تَشْرَبْ مَاءً.

وَلْيَتَغَطَّ بِمُسُوحٍ النَّاسُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ، وَيَصْرُخُوا إِلَى اللهِ بِشِدَّةٍ، وَيَرْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ وَعَنِ الظُّلْمِ الَّذِي فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ، 

لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَعُودُ وَيَنْدَمُ وَيَرْجعُ عَنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ فَلاَ نَهْلِكَ». 
فَلَمَّا رَأَى اللهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ رَجَعُوا عَنْ طَرِيقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ، نَدِمَ اللهُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهُ بِهِمْ، فَلَمْ يَصْنَعْهُ. 





+اعطنى يا رب تلك التوبة الحارة 
وذلك الاحساس الصادق 
وتلك المسوح والتذلل والنسك 
الذى يفتح قلبك 



وانا ما انا انت تعلم وحدك تعلم 


كم انا تراب ورماد لولا روحك وقوتك فيا لشابهت الهابطين فى الجب 

انعش روحك فيا بتوبة صادقة حقيقية 
دعنى فى التزام محبتك وخشوع السلوك فى سبلك 
كل ايام غربتى 


دعنى اراك وابقى دائما امامك 

حى هو اللة الذى انا واقف امامة


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

توبة يونان 










هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x768 الابعاد 320KB.







الإصحاح الرابع
1 فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا، فاغتاظ 

2 وصلى إلى الرب وقال: آه يارب، أليس هذا كلامي إذ كنت بعد في أرضي ؟ لذلك بادرت إلى الهرب إلى ترشيش، لأني علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر 

3 فالآن يارب، خذ نفسي مني، لأن موتي خير من حياتي 

4 فقال الرب: هل اغتظت بالصواب 

5 وخرج يونان من المدينة وجلس شرقي المدينة، وصنع لنفسه هناك مظلة وجلس تحتها في الظل، حتى يرى ماذا يحدث في المدينة 

6 فأعد الرب الإله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان لتكون ظلا على رأسه، لكي يخلصه من غمه. ففرح يونان من أجل اليقطينة فرحا عظيما 

7 ثم أعد الله دودة عند طلوع الفجر في الغد، فضربت اليقطينة فيبست 

8 وحدث عند طلوع الشمس أن الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة، فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فذبل. فطلب لنفسه الموت، وقال: موتي خير من حياتي 

9 فقال الله ليونان: هل اغتظت بالصواب من أجل اليقطينة ؟. فقال: اغتظت بالصواب حتى الموت 

10 فقال الرب: أنت شفقت على اليقطينة التي لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها، التي بنت ليلة كانت وبنت ليلة هلكت 

11 أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة التي يوجد فيها أكثر من اثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم، وبهائم كثيرة 


+فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا 

هل ياترى اغتميت يا يونان لانك كنت بفكرك البشرى ترى وجوب محاكمة اولئك الاشرار 
ساكنى نينوى وترى بعدلك البشرى الا تسامح اولئك المستجبون العقوبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ام كنت حزين لان ذلك الشعب الذى بنينوى نجح فى توبة صادقة 
فى وقت كان الشعب الاسرائيلى زائغ وراء الالهة المحيطة بة 
ساعة لربنا وساعة متشبهين بالوثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ايا كان سبب غمك 
هل اشبهك انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل اغتم حين ارى شر واشرار ينجحون ؟؟ واولادك يعثرون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

هل احكم احكام قاسية على الناس ... وربما اتعجل محاسبتك لهم .. وفقا لنظرتى البشرية 
واحكامى العقلية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل ارى قذى من حولى واترك خشبتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

للتامل بقية


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

توبة يونان 






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x768 الابعاد 320KB.









الإصحاح الرابع
1 فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا، فاغتاظ 

2 وصلى إلى الرب وقال: آه يارب، أليس هذا كلامي إذ كنت بعد في أرضي ؟ لذلك بادرت إلى الهرب إلى ترشيش، لأني علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر 

3 فالآن يارب، خذ نفسي مني، لأن موتي خير من حياتي 

4 فقال الرب: هل اغتظت بالصواب 

5 وخرج يونان من المدينة وجلس شرقي المدينة، وصنع لنفسه هناك مظلة وجلس تحتها في الظل، حتى يرى ماذا يحدث في المدينة 

6 فأعد الرب الإله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان لتكون ظلا على رأسه، لكي يخلصه من غمه. ففرح يونان من أجل اليقطينة فرحا عظيما 

7 ثم أعد الله دودة عند طلوع الفجر في الغد، فضربت اليقطينة فيبست 

8 وحدث عند طلوع الشمس أن الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة، فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فذبل. فطلب لنفسه الموت، وقال: موتي خير من حياتي 

9 فقال الله ليونان: هل اغتظت بالصواب من أجل اليقطينة ؟. فقال: اغتظت بالصواب حتى الموت 

10 فقال الرب: أنت شفقت على اليقطينة التي لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها، التي بنت ليلة كانت وبنت ليلة هلكت 

11 أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة التي يوجد فيها أكثر من اثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم، وبهائم كثيرة 





+فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا 

هل ياترى اغتميت يا يونان لانك كنت بفكرك البشرى ترى وجوب محاكمة اولئك الاشرار 
ساكنى نينوى وترى بعدلك البشرى الا تسامح اولئك المستجبون العقوبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ام كنت حزين لان ذلك الشعب الذى بنينوى نجح فى توبة صادقة 
فى وقت كان الشعب الاسرائيلى زائغ وراء الالهة المحيطة بة 
ساعة لربنا وساعة متشبهين بالوثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ايا كان سبب غمك 
هل اشبهك انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل اغتم حين ارى شر واشرار ينجحون ؟؟ واولادك الهى يعثرون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل احكم احكام قاسية على الناس ... وربما اتعجل محاسبتك لهم .. وفقا لنظرتى البشرية 
واحكامى العقلية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل ارى قذى من حولى واترك خشبتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


علمنى يا رب كيف تكون احكامى على الناس تكسرها الشفقة 
وتغلبها الرحمة 
وتشفع فيها ضعفى الشخصى 


علمنى يا رب كيف اسامح ولا ادع نفسى لشيطان البغضة 
كيف يا رب افرح بعودة كل نينوى اليك 

فمن يعرف ربما اليوم هم تائبون 
ولا الحق اتوب مثلهم انا 


علمنى يا رب وفهمنى واعد صياغتى وخلقتى لاشعر اكثر بك 
لاملك تلك العين العميقة الرؤية النافذة البصيرة 
من جهلى احكم على غيرى 
اذ بقساوة احكامى ادين نفسى بها 

لااريد ان ارى مساوى فى اى من حولى 
ولا احكم على احد انت يا رب خالقة العالم بجبلتة 
ولك وحدك كل الحق وكل السلطان فى الحكم على كل البشر يا ضابط الكل ومدبر الجميع 

امنحنى يا رب ان اراك فى كل من حولى 
انت اصل الوجود 
اصل الخير 
اصل كل جمال 
والشر هو نفى لنورك 
لكنة ابدا ما كان لة اصل 

لا تدعنى ارى الا انت يا اصل كل الوجود
نقيى عينى واضبطها على مؤشر وجودك فى كل ما حولى 
اجعل فرحتى بكل ما يفرحك

يا ملكى والهى 





++ لأني علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر 

يا ليتنى دائما فى كل قساوة فى حياتى وعالمى كلة 
اتشفع واتضرع لك بصفاتك 
يا الهى الرؤؤف
الرحيم 
البطىء الغضب
الكثير الرحمة 
النادم على اى شر حتى لو نستحقة 
لماذا اخاف وتلك صفاتك 
كيف ارتعب من ازمات العالم 
من قساوتة 
وحروبة و قتالاتة 
والهى رؤوف ورحيم بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر 





+++ياترى يا الهى لو سمعت طلب يونان واخذتة 
اين كان مصيرة 
شكراااااااااااا انك الهى كنت بطىء الغضب ورؤؤف ورحيم 
حتى على يونان الغاضب العنيد 





++++ هل اغتظت بالصواب ؟
سؤال عميق 
هل اغتاظ بالصواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




+++++ أنت شفقت على اليقطينة التي لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها، التي بنت ليلة كانت وبنت ليلة هلك أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة التي يوجد فيها أكثر من اثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم، وبهائم كثيرة 



فعلا يا رب من يشفق على خليقتك اكثر منك 

انت يا رب الاكثر رحمة واشفاقا من كل البشر 
والوقوع فى يديك ارحم من الوقوع فى ايدى اى من البشر 
يا الهى القوى ضابط الكل 
الهى رؤوف 
ورحيم
بطيء الغضب 
وكثير الرحمة
ونادم على الشر 

يا الهى 


الى هنا انتهت تاملاتى فى سفر يونان 

ليعطينا اللة الهنا جميعنا .. التوبة الحقيقية 

توبة اهل نينوى 
كل سنة وكلكم طيبين 
اوعواااااااااااا تنسوا تصلوا لى 
asmicheal


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2010)

*

شكرا جدا

للموضوع الرائع جدا


الرب معكم


​*


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

يعني يا اسميشال

وجعتيلي راسي او دماغي

مش عاكذب عليكي موضوع

عظيم جداً  بس من كتر كبره 

زاغت عينيّ وها شوف الدوكتور

خلاص اببقي اشوفوه فيديو..
ههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة على كل الاحوال..

هذا لا يمنع انه يكون من الروائع

بس عايز قوة تركيز على الشاشة

مكن اكمله بوقت تاني..
بس لو قدرت قيملك هو
هاعملها
سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 يناير 2010)

كلمات معزية جدا ومجهود رائع


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2012)

الحوت الوحيد الذى بدون اسنان 
ولة صفات مميزة وفريدة 
جعلت كثير من العلماء يرجحون ان الحوت الازرق هو الحوت الذى ابتلع يونان النبى 
وقذف بة الى نينوى بعد 3  ايام 

هل تعرفون ما هو أكبر كائن على ظهر الأرض؟
سيخطر على بالكم الديناصور غالباً، لكن هناك في الحقيقة ما هو أكبر منه بكثير، ولا يزال يعيش حتى يومنا هذا!
إنه سيد الأعماق: *الحوت الأزرق*:


​لكن هل تعلمون كم حجمه؟
حجم الحوت الأزرق يساوي حجم مكوك فضاء!  وإذا كنتم لا تتصورون مقدار هذا الحجم تخيل نفسك واقفاً أمام مبنى من عشرة  طوابق، ارتفاع هذا المبنى هو طول الحوت الأزرق!
ويمكنكم مشاهدة حجمه الحقيقي بأعينكم على شاشة الكومبيوتر بالضغط على هذه الصورة:


​إذا  أدهشتكم هذه المعلومة لا تَتعجّلوا لأن الإثارة لم تبدأ بعد! فإليكم هذه  المجموعة المدهشة من الحقائق التي عرضتها قناة National Geographic في أحد برامجها الوثائقية عن ذلك الكائن الغامض:​


​ينمو  الحوت الأزرق ليصل طوله إلى 30 متر، أي أطول من ملعب كرة سلة! ويصل وزنه  إلى 200 طن، وهو وزن 15 حافلة مدرسية! بينما يصل وزن لسانه وحده إلى أربعة  أطنان، أي ما يوازي وزن فيل!!
ويمكن أن يقف 100 شخص داخل فمه!!


​يحتاج كائن يهذه الضخامة إلى قلب ضخم بالتأكيد، وبالفعل يساوي حجم قلب الحوت حجم سيارة ميني كوبر ويزن حوالي 907 كجم!


​ويضرب قلبه من 5 إلى 6 مرات فقط في الدقيقة ويمكن الشعور بنبضه على بعد أكثر من ثلاثة كيلومترات!
وتخيلوا حجم الشرايين التي تصل هكذا قلب: يمكن لانسان أن يزحف داخل شرايينه بحُرية!!


​ويمكن  للحيتان الزرقاء أن تصدر أصواتاً أعلى من المحركات النفاثة، فتستطيع  الحيتان التواصل مع حيتان أخرى تبعد عنها مسافات تصل لقرابة الـ 1,600 كم،  فتخيلوا أن حوتاً يوجد في القاهرة مثلاً (لو تخيلنا الكوكب كله محيطات)  يستطيع التخاطب مع حوت في الرياض بصوته مباشرةً!! (دون أقمار صناعية أو  هواتف جوالة!)


​أما بالنسبة لغذاء هذا العملاق، فيمكنكم تخيل حجم وجبته الهائلة، حيث يأكل الحوت البالغ قرابة 4 طن من الغذاء يومياً!
المثير للاستغراب لجانب كل ما سبق هو أن الحيتان مع ضخامتها نادرة جداً لدرجة أن العلماء لا يعرفون عنها إلا القليل!
ولله في خلقه شؤون!..
وأخيراً، يمكنكم مقارنة حجم الحوت بأشياء من حياتنا اليومية من خلال برنامج تفاعلي جميل بالضغط على هذه الصورة:


​*المصادر: National Geographic و Tagate و Neotrama و TwistedSifter*


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aUa-PiIxyE










*                 تأمل قداسة البابا شنودة عن صوم  يونان النبى بالموسيقى   *


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP3WOS0GMTs



قصه يونان النبى كرتون.




=


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZvxPsrF9bE





ترنيمه ليونان 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZvxPsrF9bE


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR4TmuYONAY&feature=related

يونان النبى كرتون


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2012)

دراما رائعه لقصه يونان 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUyDedHJbcI&feature=related


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2012)

مديحة صوم نينوي بصوت الشماس بيشوي فوزي 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtgqz_Tp3Ag&feature=related


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

الحان و ذكصولوجية صوم يونان
​*ذكصولوجية صوم يونان

http://www.4shared.com/file/87064605/337d4d84/___online.html

*توزيع صوم يونان

http://www.4shared.com/file/87065142/74866cc3/2-___.html


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

الحان صوم  يونان  النبي

يقع صوم  يونان  دائماً قبل بداية الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين  وتصومه الكنيسة تشبهاً بالنبي  يونان  واستمطاراً لمراحم الله. كما إنه يهيئ  أذهان المؤمنين لرحلة الصوم الكبير من توبة و دفن و قيامة مع المسيح وكما  حدث مع  يونان  النبي.


*ذكصولوجية لصوم يونان

اضغط هنا للتحميل

**لحن الليلويا أىآإى إيخون*

*اضغط هناللتحميل

**لحن إنثو تى تى شورى

**اضغط هناللتحميل*

*لحن لتوزيع صوم يونان*

*اضغط هناللتحميل*

*مردات أناجيل باكر صوم يونان*

*اضغط هناللتحميل*

*مردات أناجيل قداسات صوم يونان*

*اضغط هناللتحميل* 

*هيتينية لصوم يونان*

*اضغط هناللتحميل*


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*ذكصولوجية صوم نينوي   *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpHEnnorT48


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*كلمة منفعة  لبابا شنوده عن صوم نينوي   *





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuTp-qiwdjo


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*جي ناي نان   الانبا رافائيل*

* صوم نينوى*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvO5mhg-G4g


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2012)

*عظات مجمعه  عن يونان النبى 


للتحميل *


http://www.avamena.com/vb/t4578.html


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2012)

*
وسيله ايضاح لدرس يونان  منقووووووووووووووول 






*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2013)

رسائل موبيل صوم يونان .. asmicheal
=================
==============
==========




يا طيور السما زوريهم وبصوم يونان بشريهم وعن الحوت ابعديهم 



ياحوت طال البعد لكن يونان صومنا، اخيرا فى القداس ابونا هيجمعنا وبجسد الرب ودمه ابونا هيناولنا





ياطيور السماء زوريهم ،وبقدوم الحوت بلاغيهم ،وبخروج يونا ن هنيهم 




كل صوم جديد .وغلاوتك يا يونان بتزيد .الحوت افتكر انه اكلك وانت عايش فى بطنه سعيد بتسبح ليسوع الحبيب


حبايبنا يا أعز الناس ... يا دهب فى ميزان حساس... نهنأكم بصوم يونان ولا لخروجه من بطن الحوت اجمل انسان



يسوع فى قلبه يخبيك ومن بطن الحوت يحميك وبصوم يونان نهنيك



الحوت بيقو ل ليونان عايش فى بطنى وحاسس بالامان تخيل انا زعلان لانى مش عارف اهضمك خايف من الديان


الله لايريد لخاطى ان يموت حتى يعود الية قبل ان الفرصة تفوت وهذا ما تعلمة يونان فى بطن



خرج من بطن الحوت وكان فرحان ولشعب نينوى ادا الانذار والصوم والصلا علامة الغفران





=


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2013)

يقع صوم يونان دائماً قبل بداية الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين وتصومه الكنيسة تشبهاً بالنبي يونان واستمطاراً لمراحم الله. كما إنه يهيئ أذهان المؤمنين لرحلة الصوم الكبير من توبة و دفن و قيامة مع المسيح وكما حدث مع يونان النبي.












مثل طقس الصوم الكبير كالآتي










يرفع بخور باكر صباحاً منفصلاً عن القداس+



بعد صلاة الشكر يقول المرتلون كيرياليسون الصيامى بدلاً من أرباع الناقوس+






عد أوشية المرضى وأوشية المسافرين تقال ذكصولوجيات الصوم المقدس قبل+


ذكصولوجية العذراء


يصلى الكاهن إفنوتي ناي نان ويجاوبه الشعب كيرياليسون ثلاث مرات دمجاً +


تطفأ الشموع و الأنوار ثم يسدل ستر الهيكل وتقرأ النبوات +


تضاء الشموع والأنوار ويصلى الكاهن الطلبة مع الميطانيات ويجاوبه الشعب كيرياليسون +

كما فى طلبة البصخة المقدسة ثم يصلى الكاهن أوشية الإنجيل ويطرح المزمور ويقرأ الإنجيل قبطياً و عربياً ثم الختا










القداس يجب أن يبدأ ظهراً وتُصلى مزاميرالسواعى الثالثة، والسادسة، والتاسعة، والغروب+


والنوم، والستار فى الأديرة، وينتهى عند الغروب (الساعة الحادية عشر)




+


يقدم الحمل ويقال لحن الليلويا إيه إى إيخون بدلاً من الليلوبا فاي بيه بى، سوتيس


آمين دمجاً ثم نيف سنتى


+


يقول الكاهن إكلينومين طاغوناطا ثلات دفعات ويعمل ثلاث ميطانيات أمام المذبح ويرد عليه الشعب ثم يقولون كيرياليسون ثم يقرأ الكاهن تحليل الخدام




+



يقول الشمامسة لحن إنثو تيه تي شوري ثم الهيتينيات وفيها الربع الخاص بيونان قبل الربع الخاص بالآباء الرسل ثم تين أوأوشت قبل البولس. وعند رفع بخور الأبركسيس يقال مرد الأبركسيس شاري إفنوتي ثم أوشية الإنجيل فالإنجيل





+


تقال قسمة الصوم الأربعينى المقدس وفي التوزيع يقال مرد التوزيع "يونان فى بطن الحوت كمثال المسيح فى القبر ثلاثة أيام" ولحن بي ماي رومي، وما يناسب من مدائح الصوم والختام



+


الأحد السابق لصوم يونان/ ترتيب قراءاته تكون حسب موقعه كطقس الآحاد، وتصلى القسمة السنوية. إلا إذا وقع الأحد الخامس من الشهر القبطى، ففى هذه الحالة فقط تقرأ فصول أحد رفاع الصوم الكبير. وليس الأحد الخامس



+


الخميس فصح يونان/ ترتيب طقسه سنوى ماعدا القراءات










تأملات لآباء الكنيسة في إرسالية
يونان النبي وتوبة نينوى




يونان رمز القيامة
ونينوى رمز التوبة

+ «رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان، وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا» (مت 12: 41).

ما لا يقتنع به العقل يُقبَل بالإيمان: يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم:
أخبرني يا أخي، كيف احتوى الحوت يونان في بطنه دون أن يهلك؟ أليس الحوت عديم العقل، وكذا حركاته لا يمكن التحكُّم فيها؟ فكيف، إذن، حُفِظَ الرجل البار؟ كيف لم تخنق حرارة جسم الحوت يونان؟ كيف لم يفسد جسده؟ إن مجرد الوجود في العمق يجعل الإنسان لا حيلة له، فكم يكون الوجود في أحشاء هذا الحيوان، وفي هذه الحرارة الشديدة؟
ما أبعد هذا الأمر عن التفسير! ثم كيف كان يتنفس وهو في داخل الحوت، وكيف كان الهواء كافياً لهما: هو والحوت؟ وكيف تكلَّم النبي في بطن الحوت؟ وكيف كان واعياً لنفسه وصلَّى؟ وكيف تقيَّأ الحوت يونان دون أن يؤذيه؟
أليست هذه الأمور لا يصدِّقها العقل؟ نعم، إذا فحصناها بالمنطق فلا يمكن تصديقها، أما بالإيمان فإننا نصدِّقها تصديقاً كاملاً!
يونان رمز القيامة، قيامة التوبة:
إن البذرة في باطن الأرض تموت ثم تحيا ثانيةً، انظر عجائب ذلك الأمر التي كلٌّ منها يفوق الآخر: إذ كيف لا تفسد البذرة، وكيف تحيا مرةً أخرى؟ من ذا الذي يفحص مثل هذه الأمور ولا يؤمن بالقيامة قائلاً: ما هذه الروايات المُخالفة للعقل؟ أخبرني، إذن، كيف صعد إيليا في مركبة نارية؟ إن طبيعة النار أن تحرق وليس أن ترفع إلى أعلى. ثم كيف أن إيليا لا يزال حيّاً هذه السنين كلها؟ وفي أي مكان هو الآن؟ وكيف نُقِل أخنوخ؟ هل هو الآن يعيش على طعام مثلنا؟ وإلى أين نُقِل؟ انظر كيف يُعلِّمنا الله بالتدريج: لقد نَقَل أخنوخ، وليس هذا بالشيء العظيم، ولكنه مهَّد أمامنا بذلك لكي نؤمن بمَن هو أعظم، أي رفع إيليا إليه. لقد أغلق على نوح في الفلك، وهذا ليس بالشيء العظيم، ولكنه مهَّد بذلك لكي نؤمن أنه أغلق على يونان في بطن الحوت. وهكذا كأنه سُلَّمٌ، فإن الدرجة الأولى تقودنا إلى الثانية، ولا يمكن الصعود من الدرجة الأولى إلى الرابعة، ولكن كل درجة تقودنا إلى الأخرى(1).
ويصف مار أفرام السرياني ما حدث مع يونان في البحر مُشبِّهاً إيَّاه بدخول كل منا في ماء المعمودية قائلاً:
لم تكن هي مياه البحر التي هاجت ضد يونان، وابتلعت في أعماقها بن أمتَّاي. فرغم أنه هرب، فقد حُبِسَ في بيت السجن. لقد ألقاه الله في بطن الحوت في زنزانة داخل زنزانة!! حيث قيَّده في البحر. لقد وقفت النعمة ضامنةً له، ثم فتحت السجن وأخرجت ذلك الكارز بالقرب من مكان كرازته ليكرز بالتوبة بعد توبته هو(2).
آية يونان النبي للجيل الشرير:
+ «حينئذ أجاب قوم من الكتبة والفرِّيسيين قائلين: يا معلم نريد أن نرى منك آية. فأجاب وقال لهم: جيل شرير فاسق يطلب آية، ولا تُعطَى له آية إلاَّ آية يونان النبي» (مت 12: 39،38).
يقول ذهبي الفم: ”إن الرب هنا يُلفِت النظر في أول إشارة إلى عقيدة القيامة، ويُثبِّتها بمثال يونان“، ولذلك فإنَّ مردَّ كنيستنا في أيام صوم يونان هو:
يونان في بطن الحوت كمثال
المسيح في القبر ثلاثة أيـام
+ «لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ» (مت 12: 40).
إنه لم يذكر هنا قيامته من الموت علانيةً لئلا يسخروا منه، بل إنه أشار إلى قيامته بهذه الطريقة المبهمة لعلهم يؤمنون به بعد قيامته من الموت، إذ يرون سابق معرفته بما سيحدث له. كما نلاحظ أنه لم يقل: ”في الأرض“ بل «في قلب الأرض» لكي يلفت الأنظار إلى قبره، ولكي لا يرتاب أحد في المظهر الخارجي لمعنى كلمة ”الأرض“. إنه يُسمي ما حدث ليونان ”آية“، لأنه هل كان يونان في بطن الحوت مجرد مظهر؟ كلاَّ! وهكذا أيضاً لم يكن الرب في قلب الأرض مجرد مظهر، وهكذا نحن نبشر بموت الرب وقيامته في المعمودية والإفخارستيا.
لذلك قال الرب أيضاً: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل (جسدي)، وفي ثلاثة أيام أُقيمه» (يو 2: 19)، فإذا جمعنا هذه الآية مع قوله: «ستأتي أيام حين يُرفع العريس عنهم» (مت 9: 15)، ومع قوله هنا: «لا تُعطَى لهذا الجيل آية إلاَّ آية يونان النبي»، يتضح قصده بأنه مزمع أن يموت لأجلهم، ولكنهم لن ينتفعوا شيئاً من موته. لذلك فهو يبيِّن عذابهم الأبدي، لأنه يُصوِّر هنا بؤسهم وخراب حياتهم في الدهر الآتي بقوله: «رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه، لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان، وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا» (مت 12: 41).
بين يونان والمسيح:
يتأمل ذهبي الفم هنا قائلاً:
لماذا قال الرب: «هوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا»؟ لأن يونان كان عبداً للرب، أما أنا فإني السيِّد. ذاك خرج من الحوت، أما أنا فأقوم من الموت. ذاك أعلن الخراب لنينوى، أما أنا فأتيت مُبشِّراً بأخبار الملكوت السارة. أهل نينوى آمنوا بدون أية آية، ولكنني أجريت آيات كثيرة. إنهم لم يسمعوا أكثر من هذه الكلمات: «بعد ثلاثة أيام تنقلب نينوى» (حسب الترجمتين السبعينية والقبطية)، أما أنا فقد أعطيتكم ينبوعاً لكل نوع من التعاليم وإنكار الذات.يونان مُرسَل كسفير لِمَن أرسله، ولكنني أنا السيِّد نفسه ورب الكل، وقد جئت لا لكي أُهدِّد، ولا لكي أنتزع كرامة لنفسي من الناس؛ بل ها أنا آتٍ لكم بغفران خطاياكم. أهل نينوى كانوا برابرة (أي شعب وثني) وآمنوا بكلمة يونان وتابوا، أما أنتم فقد جاءكم عدد لا يُحصَى من الأنبياء بتعاليم وإنذارات إلهية كُلِّلت بمجيء ابن الله وكرازته لكم بالتوبة لدخول الملكوت، ولا تريدون أن تتوبوا يونان لم يسبق أحد أن أخبر عنه، أما عني فقد تنبأ جميع السابقين، وها قد اتفَقَتْ كل الحقائق مع نبواتهم. يونان، عندما كان عليه أن يذهب لخدمته، هرب حتى لا يسخروا منه؛ أما أنا فرغم أنني أعرف جيداً أنني سأُصلب ويُسخَر مني، إلاَّ أنني قد جئتُ. وبينما لم يحتمل يونان أن يُعيَّر لأجل أولئك الذين خلصوا، فقد خضعتُ أنا حتى الموت، لأكثر أنواع الموت عاراً، ثم بعد ذلك أيضاً أرسلتُ آخرين ليُكمِّلوا رسالتي ويصيبهم مثل ما أصابني. يونان كان غريباً وأجنبياً وغير معروف لأهل نينوى، ولكنني أحد أقربائكم حسب الجسد، وجئتُ من نسل آبائكم وأجدادكم(3).
قساوة القلب تعوق الفهم والإيمان:
منذ أن قال الرب: «جيل شرير فاسق يطلب آية...»، كان على السامعين أن يفهموا أنه بعد صلبه هو مزمع أن يقوم في اليوم الثالث، كما وضَّح بكلامه هذا أن اليهود كانوا حينئذ أكثر شراً وفسقاً من أهل نينوى الذين نادوا بصوم ونوح لابسين المسوح مع توبة حقيقية من قلوبهم بمجرد أن بشَّرهم يونان - بعد أن خرج حياً في اليوم الثالث من بطن الحوت - أنهم بعد ثلاثة أيام سيهلكون جميعاً إن لم يتوبوا. وإذ رجعوا عن آثامهم مؤمنين بأن الله رحيم وشفوق على كل الذين يرجعون عن شرهم، نالوا طلبهم بأن لا تنقلب المدينة عليهم.
لقد سمح الله أن يقبل أهل نينوى الأُمميون تحذير يونان من غضب الله عليهم، فتابوا، وذلك توبيخاً لليهود الذين لم يقبلوا كلام الأنبياء وتحذيراتهم لكي يرجعوا إلى الله(4).
ويوبِّخ الشهيد يوستينوس اليهود بقوله:
بالرغم من أن المسيح أظهر لكم بمثال يونان أنه سيقوم من الموت، وحثَّكم على التوبه على الأقل بعد قيامته، وأن تنوحوا أمام الله كما فعل أهل نينوى حتى لا تهلكوا، ومع ذلك فلما علمتم بقيامته لم ترفضوا التوبه فحسب، بل أرسلتم رسلاً إلى كل العالم لكي يذيعوا أن يسوع هذا المخادع الجليلي كان كافراً، بل إن تلاميذه سرقوا جسده ليلاً من القبر، وهم الآن يخدعون الناس بإصرارهم على قيامته من الموت وصعوده إلى السماء، بل إنكم تدينونه أمام الذين يعترفون بأنه المسيح ابن الله.
ثم بعد ذلك أيضاً، رغم خراب أورشليم (عام 70م) وانقلابها على سكانها لم تتوبوا، بل تجاسرتم على أن تلعنوه هو وكل من آمنوا به. ومع ذلك فنحن لم نكرهكم، ولا كرهنا الذين انحازوا ضدنا واضطهدونا بسببكم، بل إننا نصلي حتى اليوم (وحتى نهاية الدهور) أنكم جميعاً تتوبون وتنالون الرحمة من الله الرؤوف المتحنن(5).
ويقول القديس ذهبي الفم:
إن يونان النبي عندما أصبح لا يطلب المنفعة للكثيرين، بل لنفسه، صار في خطر الهلاك، وبينما تقف نينوى على قدميها يكون هو قد هلك في البحر، ولكنه عندما طلب منفعة الكثيرين وجد هو أيضاً خلاصه.
رغم أن أهل نينوى كانوا غرباء عن عهود الله ومواعيده، إلاَّ أنهم تابوا بكرازة يونان، ولما استعطفوا الله بالصلاة حصلوا على الخلاص(6).
للإنسان المائل للسقوط: الخوف من العقاب هو أساس التوبه
يقول القديس ذهبي الفم:
إن الخوف من العقاب له قوة أكبر من الرجاء في الوعد، ولا سيما على الإنسان المائل للسقوط في الخطية أكثر من غيره. فلو وضعت جهنم أمام عينيك فلن تقع فيها، أما إذا احتقرتها فلن يمكنك أن تهرب منها.
وعلى ذلك، فلو لم يَخَف أهل نينوى من الهلاك لكانت قد انقلبت عليهم مدينتهم، تماماً كما في أيام نوح، إذ لو كان الناس قد خافوا من الطوفان لما غرقوا. وأهل سدوم لو كانوا قد خافوا لما أُحرقوا بالنار. إذن، فهو شرٌّ عظيم أن تحتقر تهديدات الله، كما أن وعينا لحقيقة جهنم وتذكُّرنا إيَّاها يُصيِّر نفوسنا أنقى من المعادن الثمينة، فاسمع داود النبي يقول: «لأن جميع أحكام دينونته هي أمامي، وعقوباته لم تفارقني» (مز 17: 22 - حسب السبعينية).
فإذا لم يحتمل الإنسان الكلام عن جهنم، فكيف يمكنه أن يحتمل نار جهنم نفسها؟ كما أنه إذا حدث اضطهاد لا يمكنه أن يثبت تجاه العذابات أو السيف. فإذا كان الكلام عن جهنم هو كالدواء، فلنحتمل مرارته لكي نُشفَى من مرض العصيان على الله. كذلك فإنني أنصحكم أنكم بعد أن تفطموا أطفالكم أن لا تجعلوهم يعتادون على القصص العجائزية، بل علِّموهم منذ نعومة أظفارهم أنه توجد دينونة وعقاب، وثبِّتوا ذلك في قلوبهم، لأن الخوف من العذاب الأبدي إذا تأصَّل فيهم فكم من ثمار صالحة يجنون منه(7)!!
لا تظنوا أن تهديد الله بالعذاب الأبدي يُعتبر قسوة من الله علينا، بل إنه نابع من شفقته ورحمته واهتمامه وحبه لنا، لأنه لو لم يُهدِّد يونان أهل نينوى بالهلاك لما استطاعوا أن يتجنَّبوا هذا الهلاك؛ كما أننا لو لم نتلقَّ تهديداً بنار جهنم لكُنَّا نُلقَى كلنا في جهنم! لقد هُدِّد الناس بالطوفان أيام نوح قبل حدوثه بوقتٍ طويل ولم يأبهوا به، لذلك لم ينجوا منه. ونحن الآن قد حُذِّرنا من عذاب جهنم قبل وقوعه بآلاف السنين (أي منذ بدء الخليقة)، إلاَّ أن أحداً منا لا يبكي أو يقرع صدره عندما يتذكَّره. ها هو لهيب النار معدٌّ للخطاة ونحن نلهو ونجري وراء شهواتنا ونخطئ بلا وجل!!
دعونا نحب الله حباً حقيقياً، لا خوفاً من جهنم؛ بل رغبة وشهوة منا في الحياة مع المسيح في ملكوته؛ لأنه أي شيء يمكن مقارنته بهذه الحياة السعيدة الأبدية؟ إن «ما لم تَرَ عين، ولم تسمع أُذن، ولم يخطر على بال إنسان، ما أعدَّه الله للذين يحبونه» (1كو 2: 9)(8).
ويوضِّح ذهبي الفم مشيئة الله وتدابيره قائلاً:
لأنه لا ينبغي على الإنسان أن ييأس عندما يسمع تحذيرات الله بالعقاب فيصير قلبه أكثر غلاظةً، ولا ينبغي عليه أن يميل إلى التراخي بلا مبرر عندما يحصل من الله على مواعيد بالخيرات؛ بل عليه أن يُعالج كِلاَ الخطأين. فإذا هدَّدَنا الله بالهلاك لا نيأس لأننا نستطيع أن نتوب عندما نحترم تحذيره لنا مثل أهل نينوى؛ كما أنه إذا وعدَنا بالخلاص لا نتراخى وإلاَّ سنصير غير مستحقين للوعد ونجلب على أنفسنا غضب الله وعقابه.
ولذلك قال إرميا النبي: «تارةً أتكلم على أمةٍ وعلى مملكة بالقلع والهدم والهلاك، فترجع تلك الأمة التي تكلَّمتُ عليها عن شرها، فأندم عن الشر الذي قصدتُ أن أصنعه بها. وتارةً أتكلم على أمةٍ وعلى مملكة بالبناء والغرس، فتفعل الشر في عينيَّ، فلا تسمع لصوتي، فأندم عن الخير الذي قلتُ إني أُحسن إليها به» (إر 18: 7-10)(9).
ينبغي أن يكون خوفنا أعظم من خوف أهل نينوى:
يقول القديس ذهبي الفم:
إنني أرى أننا كلنا مع نسائنا وأطفالنا محتاجون أن نضع التراب والرماد على رؤوسنا، ونلبس المسوح ونقدِّس صوماً طويلاً، ونتوسل إلى الله أن يمدَّ يده إلينا ويصدَّ عنا الخطر؛ لأننا في الحقيقة في حاجة إلى يده القادرة العجيبة، إذ أنه مطلوب منا أموراً أعظم مما كان مطلوباً من أهل نينوى.
وقال لهم يونان النبي: «بعد ثلاثة أيام تنقلب نينوى». رسالة مُرعبة، ومُحمَّلة بتهديد مروِّع؛ إذ كيف يمكن أن يتوقع الناس أن مدينة نينوى ستصير بعد ثلاثة أيام قبراً لسكانها، وأن الجميع سيهلكون بناءً على حُكْم قضاء واحد يشملهم جميعاً؟ إنه إذا حدث أن مات ابنان لأسرة واحدة في وقت واحد فالحزن يكون غير محتمل، فكيف احتمل أيوب موت أولاده جميعاً في وقت واحد؟ وكم بالحري إذا رأى الناس ليس أبناء بيت واحد بل اثنتي عشرة ربوة (12.000) من الناس يسقطون صرعى تحت حطام مدينتهم؟!

ألم تسمعوا عن الزلازل والبراكين التي تُبيد مدناً بأكملها من الوجود(10)؟ إذن، فلا تتعجبوا عندما أحثكم أن تفعلوا أكثر مما فعل أهل نينوى. إنني لا أُطالبكم الآن بصوم فقط، بل بالعلاج الذي رفع عن نينوى الهلاك، وهو هذا: «فلما رأى الله أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة، ندم الله على الشر الذي تكلَّم أن يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه» (يونان 3: 10).
فلنفعل كلنا هكذا، لننبذ شهوة الغِنَى وشهوة المجد الدنيوي، متوسِّلين إلى الله أن يمدَّ يده ويُقيم أعضاءنا الساقطة. إن خوف أهل نينوى كان من تحطيم مدينتهم وهلاك أجسادهم، أما نحن فينبغي أن يكون خوفنا أعظم، لأن نفوسنا هي التي على وشك أن تُسلَّم للهلاك في النار الأبدية.
فلنتضرع إلى الرب، هلموا نعترف له، ونتوسل إليه عن حياتنا المقبلة حتى نُحسَب أهلاً أن نُنقَذ من هذه الرعبة، لكي نظل شاكرين لإلهنا المحبوب منقذنا ومخلِّصنا الصالح إلى الأبد(11).









المواضع التي ذكر فيها النبي يونان في الكتاب المقدس




2 ملوك 14: 25 هو رد تخم اسرائيل من مدخل حماة الى بحر العربة حسب كلام الرب اله اسرائيل الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده يونان بن أمتّاي النبي الذي من جتّ حافر.




متى 12: 39 فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.




متى 12: 40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال.





متى 12: 41 رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان. وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا.


متى 16: 4 جيل شرير فاسق يلتمس آية. ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. ثم تركهم ومضى.


لوقا 11: 29 وفيما كان الجموع مزدحمين ابتدأ يقول. هذا الجيل شرير. يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.


لوقا 11: 30 لانه كما كان يونان آية لاهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الانسان ايضا لهذا الجيل.


لوقا 11: 32 رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه. لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان. وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا.




=


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2014)

=


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2014)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2014)

فكرة لمدارس الاحد 


















=​


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2014)

افكار لمدارس الاحد - صوم يونان 





















=​


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2014)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2014)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2014)

=​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 فبراير 2014)

افكار روعه وجميله 
الموضوع كله جميل تسلم ايديكى


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)

موضوع جميل ورااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2015)

ان شاء الله صوم يونان الاثنين الجاى 2 فبراير و 3 و4 فبراير 2015
محدش ينسى 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 



=


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2018)

*
كل سنة وانتم طيبين صوم يونان النبى 
29 يناير  2018 ​*


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2018)

الحوت_الازرق #حوت_يونان
ماهو الحوت الذى ابتلع يونان ؟؟ وكيف لم يموت داخله ؟؟
سيد الأعماق هو الحوت الأزرق الحوت الوحيد الذى بدون اسنان
اكبر كائن حي(واكبر من الديناصورات ) وزنه يعادل وزن 24 فيل او 1500 رجل لايأكل الاسمك ويعيش على العواله
ينمو الحوت الأزرق ليصل طوله إلى 30 متر أي أطول من ملعب كرة سلة ويصل وزنه إلى 200 طن بينما يصل وزن لسانه وحده إلى أربعة أطنان أي ما يوازي وزن فيل
ويمكن أن يقف 100 شخص داخل فمه
تتميز أيضاً بمعدتها المعقدة التي تتكون من عدة حجرات قد تصل إلى ستة حجرات، ومن الممكن لمجموعة من الناس أن تختبئ في إحداها.
الحوت يتنفس الهواء مباشرة ويخزنه في تجويفاً أنفياً كبيراً جداً طوله 14 قدماً، وعرضه سبعة أقدام وارتفاعه سبعه أقدام، وذلك لاستخدام مخزون الهواء للتنفس عند النزول إلى أعماق البحر لفترة طويلة.
هذا النوع من الحيتان إذا ابتلع جسماً كبيراً يحوله على هذه الحجرة الممتلئة هواء ولا يُدخِله إلى معدته بل ويسعى ليقلبه خارجاً على الشاطئ بعيداً عن المياه حتى لا يبتلعه مرة أخرى.
ومن خلال دراستنا للحيتان يمكننا أن نجزم أن أحدها من الأنواع الضخمة العديمة الأسنان قد ابتلع يونان وحوَّله إلى تجويف الرأس الممتلئ بالهواء حتى اقترب الحوت من الشاطئ وهناك ألقى يونان.
لمحه عن حوت يونان ... الحوت الآزرق Riad Farees
* كل سنة وانتم طيبين *


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2019)

*كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين صوم يونان 18 - 21 فبراير 2019​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2019)

احاسيس يونان النبى بجوف الحوت 
=====
اسمع صراخى يا سيدى والى صلاتى امل اذنيك
ارحنى وامسك بيدى فانا فى حاجة شديدة اليك
1– ها قد اعيت فى نفسى من ضيقى ادعوا يا ربى
وانت وحدك اذكرك لانك شبع قلبى
2– هاقد احاط بى نهر ثم احاط بى غمر
والعشب التف براسى والماء عبر الى نفسى
3- جازت من فوقى التيارات و اغرقتنى الضيقات
وكانك رفضتنى واشتهيت نفسى التعزيات
4- صلى يونان من جوف الحوت اصدار امرا الا يموت
من جوف الهاويه صرخ وبالمراح سمعت الصوت
5- بصوت الحمد اذبح لك واعود انظر هيكلك
لانك استجبت لى كل ما فى يشكرك

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfJ...8dnYYqH4NzFJqeRWEMLi5KWdC076qgfzSrrGX_uqVcPys

=​


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2020)

*

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة صوم يونان 
10- 11- 12 فبراير 2020 
صوم مملوء صلاة وبركة واستجابة​*


----------



## AdmanTios (10 فبراير 2020)

نتضرع إليك أيها الرحوم، اصنع معنا نحن الخطاة مثل أهل نينوى،
و إرحمنا كعظيم رحمتك. لأنك أنت إله رحيم كثير الرحمة متحنن
و طويل الأناة محب البشر الصالح.  لأنك لا تشاء موت الخاطئ
حتى يرجع ويحي، اقبلنا إليك وارحمنا واغفر خطايانا.
إطلب أيها الكاروز لأهل نينوى يونان النبي، ليغفر الرب لنا خطايانا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2021)

صيام "يونان النبي" والمعروف أيضا بصوم نينوى ويستمر لمدة ثلاثة أيام،بدءًا من 12 صباح اليوم  الاثنين 22 فبراير حتى الاربعاء 24 فبراير 2021 صيام انقطاعي حتى مغيب الشمس  ونفطر على نباتات فقط تمهيدًا لاستقبال الصوم الكبير.
عاوزة اتامل معاكم فى يونان النبى وتوبة اهل نينوى 
كل سنة وكلكم طيبين 

=​


----------

